# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 23



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Me First - WOO HOO!   x x x


----------



## watn1

Dam! Just wrote a really long post and Rosie must of locked the old thread while i was replying  

Emsie - Glad you are stimming, Hopefully we should be having ET within a couple of days apart.x

Hayley - Glad you are not being sick (yet   ) No wedding venues or auctions today hun me and DP have been cleaning all da as we have friends around at the weekend for our Birthdays.x

Loving the tatoo's girls I did write loads of personals but i'm too lazy to retype them


----------



## Rosie P

watn1 said:


> Dam! Just wrote a really long post and Rosie must of locked the old thread while i was replying


Aw sorry hun. It's normally quiet on here at night so normally a good time to lock it. Sorry. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's  
Hayley i was at my friends over the weekend   Ive been home since he he glad your not feeling sick 
Nicole if your going to be close to emsy you will be close to me   i have baseline Monday so iam only a like behind emsy


----------



## emsy2525

morning ladies

how r we all

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one before I get cut off at 8.30am don't want to loose you girls.

JAG the sickness will come I am sure honey to make the most of it

Love to you all Louise xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Hunnies  

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Lovelies  

Lou - oh poo, was hoping I had gotten away with it 

Veng - I'm just gonna go ahead and blame the pg hormones for my bad memory at the moment!

Jade - Hey pregnany lady - how you feeling, still floating on air or head is it head in the toilet yet ?

Nicole - Oh yuck a cleaning day but I'm mega impressed you got DP to help!

Kelly - Hows the work situation?

Vikki, Emsy, Nat  

Im on my lunch break, and being a good girl eating my satsumas before I tuck into my cadburys caramel bar! x


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies xxxx
how you all doing ?
just found out my sisters pg  !!! ME NEXT !!!!


----------



## veng

hi everyone
thats realy nice and postive vikki my friends just had a scan she's 6 weeks iam happy for her i said its my turn next time ,is this going to be your sisters first?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Ladies xxx

Oh Vengy good luck for baseline!    

How you feeling Ems? x

No sickness yet JaG although certain smells are making my stomach turn   How you feelin lady?

Oi Oi Viks oh yes baby you next!!! how you today? 

xxx


----------



## veng

hi jade i am glad  you are not feeling too sick yet 
yes roll on monday so i can have my baseline and hopfuly start stimming


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Hope your all well, I am round my mums so have to be quick... Just wanted to say my computer has gone bang!!!! And its only 10 months old!!! I havent got one now, so I wont be on FF for a while... If you want me just pm me and I will try and get back to you. 

Just wanted to say I am thinking of you always. And good luck to everyone.

Good news is that the Lister have contacted me and accepted me for Egg share   I have an appiontment in 4 weeks to see a consultant... All I have to do is convince DH now!!!

Take care Natalie xxxx


----------



## veng

thats great news Natalie good luck at you appointment   hopefully you can start end this year or new year   keep us up dated


----------



## vikki75

natalie thats gr8 news hunnie    
veng hun good luck for monday x no this isnt her first its her.........8TH!!!!!!!!!!!
Jade hun glad to hear the sickness hasnt kicked in yet hun x sorry aint been on much been really busy xx tomorrow morning going to get my 2 new tats on the back of my neck  then ill be around all afternoon bugging you all lol xx


----------



## KellyG

Hiya ladies

Nat thats fab news woohooo well done  

Hayley work is ok today they sucking up to me now haha i have power lmao..

Jade yo baby

girls i love you all but im not doing any more personals cos im going to get a takeaway  

Loves ya xxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...

Quiet today  Me, Still cleaning  We have just finished cleaning all the carpets.. Why we ever brought cream i will never know! but you should see the difference! Brilliant.. We got one of those RugDoctors that you can hire and it is FAB

Anyway, Hope everyone is ok... I won't be on probably all weekend due to mine and DP's birthday but i guess it depends what we are doing. Thought i might tell you all about this:

_Thought i'd pass on something that i came across the other week incase there is anyone looking for a 'work from home' job or something to top up your income.

It's a at home customer service advisor for British gas they state £10-£12 per hour Visit: www.ContractXchange.co.uk It is a selfemployed position and you can work as many hours as you wish but the min is 15 hours a week.

There is also a Moneysaving expert discussion here: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1124713&page=9

I have applied and passed all the test's and have a telephone interview tomorrow, Thought it might be good to do along side my ebay shop._

/links


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole


Have a great weekend hun x x x


----------



## KellyG

Happy Birthday Nicole mwah xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*Happy Birthday * [/move]

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

happy birthday Nicole i hope you have a fab weekend


----------



## Just a girl

Hey sweetpeas!

Just a quick one from me as Im on a brief afternoon break - 
At work we just had a delivery of the most recent 'bumps and babies magazine' that the National Childbirth Trust (NCT) publish, I would really recommend you all registering or just requesting a copy it has some great useful info in and its nice easy reading tel: 0300 330 077,   email  www.nct.org.uk  they also have a helpline to get any of your pregnancy questions answered on 0300 330 0772!

Have a great weekend lovelies x x x


/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey

wheres all the eggshare biyatchs today lol

Nice one JaG gonna go have a look now  

Have just blown my top at these d*ckheads at work   they've picked up a member of staffs phone and texted his missus 'i wanna shove my d*ck in your @ss and c*m in you face'!! His missus has just called him going mad for talking to her like that and the poor sod didnt even know why!

i've gone mental telling them DO NOT touch peoples property, how bad is that! i cant believe these lot, you'd think i worked in a school! they give me the right flamin ump, am going home at 4!

And the stupid chemist   took in my prescription of cyclogest yesterday. sat in the chemist 20 mins before they decided to tell me they dont have it in stock but will have it today. DP went to get it for me and they gave him 1 pessary!!! (i have none left after last night) they reckon they'll have mine tomorrow, frickin idiots!


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey Jade my god your lot at work need a good     

Hope you get your cyclogest honey, I have some spares I could always post them to you


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou Lou   glad you got on hun, it must SUCK having no FF i know we miss you!  

Thank you sweetpea   if they dont have them 2morro i may have to take you up on that! 

I thought i had some left after last TX but i threw everything away (memories i didnt need!)  

ARRRGGGG i could kill these lot without breaking a sweat about it they're so bloody immature! 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Don't let them stress you out hun they are not worth it....  I miss you guys too xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

I'll pm you my number hun, if all else fails i can update u via text  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Got it will text you now so you have my number and if your struggle with the cycolgest please let me know x


----------



## Hopeful J

Got it hun   will teaxt you tomorrow to let you know all is cool   your such a star!

Oooh wasnt it your scan today hun, how did you get on? did you see bubba? how soon can they tell the sex?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes photo is in my gallery, got to dash now so text me tomorrow xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies..

  Thank You for the birthday messages   Just got home from a nice meal with family and am about to go to bed cuz i'm shattered! 

Lou - I will be looking at your pic in a mo, But i am glad all is well.x

Jade - Blooming hell.. you sound like you've had a bad day.x

Veng - Oooh that will be 3 of us on 2ww together... Brilliant.x

Big hello to all sorry no more personals I've only had a quick scan through.x

Who's son's b'day is it?... Someone's??... Anyway hope he had a lovely day.


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
I'm getting excited and hope to start stimming soon 2 more days until baseline 
hi Nicole glad you had a nice meal out i love having a family meal out no ones cooking or cleaning


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all?

nicole..belated happy birthday did u have good one?

veng..bet ur sooo xcited bt stimming?

lou, kel..how u both doing?

well im on day 5 of stimms..its going so quick!!

emsy xx


----------



## shon1982

Hello lovely ladies ! 

Happy Birthday Nicole and Lou I am soooo pleased that your scan went well. Your pic is amazing!!!!! 

Hope that you are all okay. Congrats to all you BFPs !!!! Really really chuffed for you all.

Kelly, missed you so much girlie - how are the little ones.

Well rossy and I are ok - getting through each day - but we have had some fantastic news this week. The clinic have agreed that we can go back on the ES programme and they have already found us a match !!!!!

Looks like by the new year we could be going again !!! Obviously, we would have preffered it if Oliver was here - but we have to try and look to the future and be happy that we have been given a second chance at ES.

Well, just thought that I would update you all - so you have me back I'm affraid - hope you don't mind me joining you lovely ladies again!!!

Thank you for all of the lovely messages that we have received from you all. It means so much !

Speak soon,

Shon x


----------



## emsy2525

shon..im soooooooooo pleased for u hunny..let 2009 be our year


----------



## shon1982

Oh darling I hope so. I really do - PMA PMA !!!

The clinic sounded really negative when we told them that we wanted to ES again - so we had decided to go on the NHS as they are now giving 3 free goes and it doesn't matter if you've had private treatment, but we spoke to our clinic yest and they told us the good news. 


Hows tx going? Do you feel okay? It will all be worth it hun - I really think so !!!

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Girlies,

Emsy - Hey hun, how you feeling on stimms, when is your next scan?

Shon - Glad your starting again soon hun, must be good to have something to focus on and at least this time they will be prepared for the whole OHSS thing, will they do things differently for you this time to ensure you don't get it all the best for 2009 !  
So so sorry again that you lost Oliver, so      

Veng - I'll keep my fingerscrossed that you get to start stimms in 2 days time!

Nicole - Sounds like you had a nice birthday, so are you throwing a party this weekend or is just a small gathering with a large liquor consumption planned? Whatever it is, I hope it goes well and no one pukes on your cream crapet 

Jade, Vikki, Kelly, Nat - I hope your all enjoying your weekends, DP just made me a lovely cooked brekkie - bless him! x x x


----------



## veng

Emsy i can't belive you have been stimming for a week   i can't wait to start  
hi shon nice to see you can ES again lots of luck for when you start 
hi everyone i hope you are all having a good weekend 
its a lovely day here little windy but nice ive just taken my puppy for a walk


----------



## shon1982

Thanks girls - is kind of nice being back chatting to you all again. I didn't mean to come off here when I got my BFP - but I became really depressed due to the OHSS and cyclogest and I couldn't face coming on here. It didn't seem right, being depressed when I had my BFP and everyone else still waiting for theirs.

I'm silly I know. But I won't make that mistake again.

We had a service today in the Hospital Chapel for Oliver and it was lovely. We also wrote letters to Oliver and buried them int he Garden under the Evergreen that we bought for him.

It is very painfull and it suprises me that when you think that you are okay that is when you suddenly burst into tears again. 

But positivity has resumed and we are starting to look to the future now.

Good luck to you all with your tx's. I am here for any advice or help that you need as you have been for me !!

Night Girls xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning beautiful ladies 

How are you all today?

Lou that scan pic is Soooooo cute!

 day 5 already Emsy! thats going fast....   how you feeling?

Vengy not long now hun hehe   

Shon so nice to have you here   so sorry for your loss but am very happy for you that you can ES again so soon, here's to 2009 bringing us all ES bubbas   xx

Lucky [email protected]!! I got to make DP brekky, lucky me   he was working i suppose so i dont mind   How you feeling hun??

Smelly Kelly how are you girly?  

And where's that minx Vikki??  

Well my weekend was ok, we had DP's niece staying on friday which was cool as i got to act like a kid too   was playing on that PS2 dance mat thing, although DP wasnt happy about me bouncing around so i had to have it on baby setting   
Other then that i'm just SPOTTY!!!! I didnt think it was that bad but my boss actually commented this morning saying dont worry, it'll clear up   
Have any of you ladies got spotty in ur 1st few weeks?? or is it just lucky old me?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning  
jade you beat me to it !!!!!
shon lovely to see you back  
jade how was your weekend 
lou i love that scan piccy too i want one just like that!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey chicken  @ Vik

Weekend was ok, just ate ate ate.....i think i need to review my diet!!! 

What you get up to madam?

I'm off for a meeting with big boss to update him, dont know why coz he dont listen to me anyway!
Will be back in a bit xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Shon thanks lovely I am glad you are starting again soon and I am sure Oliver will be watching over you all the way     

Jade glad you got your cyclogest hun

Hope everybody else is ok this morning, the fun police at work seem to be away as I can get onto here......


----------



## Hopeful J

Nice on Lou, hopefully the fun police will take the week off lol

Quick question ladies

when using the calculator, is it best to use your LMP date or EC date?

When i use LMP it puts me at 5+3 but when i use EC i'm 4+5    

what should u use? i would assume the LMP but you know what they say about assumption!

Am sticking with the LMP at the mo lol  

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I used EC date Jade but at my scan on Friday they said I was 13 weeks exactly and that would mean to take it from ET, you will be given your exact date at your 12/13weeks scan but to give you an idea I would say go from EC date x

Hope this helps and doesn't confuse you even more


----------



## KellyG

Morning ladies

Jade my clinic use et, but i go by ec  

Lou cant you unleash the pg side on the police and tell then you neeeeeeeeeed to talk to us

Emsy im cool how you doing babes??

Nicole its my boy whos bday is the same as yours hope you enjoyed your weekend

Helloooooooo to everyone else

Shon i still think of you alot and im   lil oliver is safe and like lou said he will be watching over you  

My ickle boy as chicken pox aww bless him, hes so spotty lmao. 
My belly seems to have gone down   I dont know if its cos im weaning off the bullets or what, i just cant wait till my next scan, i might pay private just to have peace of mind


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly your bloating will go down if your coming off the cyclogest hun I still don't really have anything until the end of the day when I have been stuffing all day LOL so try not to worry too much


----------



## KellyG

Thanks lou


----------



## Hopeful J

Thanks bootifuls   

Kind of makes sense....there's so much to confuse me, and it doesnt take alot    

Doesnt matter either way i suppose, its only a few days different, am just impatient!  

Bloody cyclogest   i cant wait to finish! 28 days and counting  

Aww bless Josh, tell him not to worry, i'm spotty too....at least he has an excuse! lol

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade are you doing front door or back door with the cyclogest.... I took them religiously until about 9 weeks then just every other day as they drove me nuts....


----------



## KellyG

how come you two are aloud to stop them, i have to carry on then ween off them tutttututututu i hate them sooo much...

jade im spotty too my boobs are the worst. least mine arnt pusy like joshs hahaha 

Lou when you seeing your mw next?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I had to take Cyclogest until 12weeks but got fed up with them so weened myself off them hun, shouldn't have done but I did  

I next see the MW on 4th November hun, can't wait having terrible headaches at the moment but it can only be the hormones as I am drinking plenty of water and eating lots of veg etc

Have you seen your MW yet?


----------



## KellyG

Naughty lou lol Im weening off them a week early my dh isnt happy tho, but he doesnt have to shove them up him does he  

I have my booking in appt tomorrow, so hopfully i will have my 12 w scan next week but i doubt is cos the nhs is pants. Have you had any heart burn yet?


----------



## vikki75

lou hunnie glad to see you on xx
im back had to take my nephew to the job centre ! 
an i took my mutt for a walk b4 that an the lil git dragged me half way across the bloody field, cos he was chasing a cat that was chasing a squirrel!! an ive now decided i need to strenghten my pelvic floor muscles as i wet my self trying to hold on to him lol!!!! worse thing was i was wearing grey jogging bottoms!!! think i betta invest in some tena lady too.. i know my pfm wasnt to gr8 after my last child but hell didnt think it was that bad !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly not heartburn as such but really bad burps, have you had no sick feelings yet hun....  With regards to weeing off the cyclogest don't just stop them all together hun, if you doing 2 a day go down to 1 a day then every other day and so on.....

Vikki I am so sorry but I now have visions of you with your dog in the field,    sorry.  I did notice in Mothercare they have a machine that helps with the PFM's might be worth investing.....


----------



## vikki75

yeah they do them in boots i think ill get one lol   cos i hate to think wat it will be like when an if i do get pg lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki *when*   NOT if


----------



## vikki75

yeah i meant that lol  
bought a self hypnosis cd for ivf so gonna give that ago this afternoon suppose to help with healthy eggs an embryos an mentally get you ready for it .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds good should give you lots of PMA


----------



## vikki75

im feeling quite   about this one !! just want to speak to the consultant cos i dont want to ohss again which i shouldnt anyway cos ill be on a lower dose of puregon but if i do an its only mild then  iwant them to still put my embies back in cos i really dont want to have a fet again


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am sure they will get your dose right this time hun, what were you on last time I started on 225 then went down....


----------



## vikki75

they put me on 175 then went down to 150 den 125 but this time there going to start me on 125


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie glad your ok hun, sometimes it good to take time out for yourself hun    

Lots of love Louise xxx


Vikki hopefully you should be fine then hun its easier to go up without the risk of OHSS isn't it


----------



## vikki75

katie sweetie glad to hear from you xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey, i've had my meet, ate some shepperds pie and am now contemplating getting some crisps   lol

Lou hun i'm doing them the 'back way' hun, far too messy in the front, yuk   i bloody hate them   normally fall asleep before i've done it then wake up 3 in the morning panicking lol 

Katie nice to see you hun, how you been?


[email protected] Vik my mum has the same problem, and no shame about telling everyone either   if i introduced you you'd definately hear about Tena lady  

Kelly my boobs look horrible! i love that they're big but all the blue veins, yuk!
x


----------



## vikki75

jadey-baby you back    well i think after giving birth hun you sort of lose dignity is it lol!!
i used to be so so shy about everything now well im very very open about anything!! lol


----------



## KellyG

Lou im always feeling sick and have been sick about 10 times, i retch about 200 times a day too  

Katie i was just thinking of you this morning. Hope your ok 

Vikki 6 days me lover ooo i hope your ok this cycle hun and get your BFP    Lmao about your joggers i can picture you now  

Jade i think we should have a blue boob competition


----------



## vikki75

kelly sweetie if you had been there lol.... 
all i wanted to do was hurry up home felt like my trousers were falling down yuk lmao 
told my dp im not walking him when i get to my 2ww!! his a mastiff that weighs the same as me nearly !!!


----------



## KellyG

im not aloud to walk our dog either, id get told off lmao 

everyone in this house today seems to be ill, josh got chicken pox and the dog is off his food and has a dodgy belly bloody men... wimps


----------



## vikki75

oh well i join in i got sore throat an bad wisdom tooth pain got to go an have it out tryed to get in b4 i start dregging!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly sorry your feeling so ill but its a good sign...

Jade back door is the way to go I reckon....


----------



## vikki75

lou i was told back door then after et it had to go front door lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I was told that too but after doing it front door when I had IUI I asked the nurse why I had to do it up the front as it was so messy and alot wasted whereas up the back it wasn't messy and she said either would be fine...


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAO i'd rather have no door! but backdoor is the least 'inconvenient' lol and seems to keep me regular  

Oh DP has been moaning about his wisdom tooth all weekend bless him, he wont go dentist tho


----------



## KellyG

i couldnt do back door, had the most horrendous belly pains and diarrhoea front door is getting better now im on one a day cant wait to stop them


----------



## Hopeful J

lol when i tried the front door i kept feeling like i'd wet myself   plus everytime i went to the loo it was like i was peeing candle wax  

God i hope our children appreciate what we went through to get them!


----------



## vikki75

lol my tooth has come through but now its rubbing on my gum an creating pain thats unbearable although i hate needles in my mouth i got to get it out!! lol i hate dentists but i got to go  
im so bored today even though i should get my **** in to gear an go do some house work lol just cant get motivated lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly poor you hun.  LOL Jade I remember it like it was yesterday xxx

Vikki ring the dentist hun and get yourself booked in that reminds me I need to do the same for a check up now I get it free


----------



## vikki75

lou lol im going tomorrow at 435  hun x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done x


----------



## watn1

Afternoon ladies,

  Hope you are all well. All this talk about the bum bullets! LOVELY.. Can't wait for those lol

Kelly.. I knew it was someone's son   Bless him with the pox, Hopefully you have had them before? I haven't  

Lou - Hope you and bubba are doing well, I love your scan pic.. Are you going to find out the sex when you can?

Hayley - Hope your ok? Still not been sick?

Emsie - How is the stimming going? Have you had your first scan?

Veng - When's your baseline?

Jade - Not long till your first scan.. You had two embies put back didn't you? Twin's for you too!!   

Vikki -   @ the peeing walking the dog.. Gr8 that you are so positive this time around  

Shon - Good to hear from you, Again really sorry for you loss,   Oliver will look over you's for your next cycle.

Katie, Nat  - Hope your ok.

Have i missed anyone? Sorry if i have    

Well me, We've had a lovely weekend... I was a bit worse for wear yesterday and slept all afternoon bt went round some friends last night and had yet more wine! (it's my last stint and all) God how many times have i said that? 
I am at the clinic on Thursday for my day 10 scan then i will just have to wait for ovulation and then i will hopefully be good to go, Just    that i have no cysts on Thurs.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole I saw some pics on your ******** looked like you had fun.....

No not going to find out the flavour of bubs want it to be a total surprise.

God your gonna be on your 2ww before you know it hun are you ready for the dreaded waiting.....


----------



## watn1

Leicesterlou said:


> Hey Nicole I saw some pics on your ******** looked like you had fun.....
> 
> No not going to find out the flavour of bubs want it to be a total surprise.
> 
> God your gonna be on your 2ww before you know it hun are you ready for the dreaded waiting.....


Lou - God yeah we had a great time! I don't like suprises lol so i'll defo be finding out.. & probably by a private scan at 18 weeks as i couldn't wait 20 weeks 

I am not looking forward to 2ww at all! Hopefully DP is going to book the 2nd week off so we can go crazy together


----------



## vikki75

hi nicole hunnie   not long for you now then !!


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yes i had 2 put back in there!  

Was thinking tho;- i havent 'lost' anything at all, so is it right to assume they've both implanted? would you 'lose' something? 

Last tx i started to bleed 6dpet and lost 2 gloopy looking things, one at day 7 and one at day 9. 

xx


----------



## watn1

vikki75 said:


> hi nicole hunnie  not long for you now then !!


I know vik's it still doesn't feel quite real... I guess it will when i have a 'meeting' with dildo cam Thursday 

Jade - I'm not really sure if you would 'lose' anything tbh  I'm sure lou will tell us.. I am hopefully having 2 put back too (hopefully they survive the thaw  )


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunnie fingers crossed they do survive the thaw


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I   your      survive the thaw hun, good to hear Dp is going to be with you to keep your mind busy   

Jade I had 2 put back and although only have 1 bubs have never 'lost' anything I think they just absorb into your body hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Ok, does that apply if you lost both of them?

sorry for the silly questions,   xx


----------



## veng

hi everyone boy can't we all chat to day i don't think i can keep up 
well iam back from my baseline everything looks good i have my bloods taken to and iam waitng on them to call me back to see if i start stimmimg wed or thur ,iam hoping wed


----------



## vikki75

veng hun thats gr8 xxx   
jade hunnie when i bleed after my last bfn i just got clots  an heavy bleeding xx sorry cant be anymore percifik(spelling lol)


----------



## Hopeful J

Ooooh go veng!  will   for wednesday for you xxx

No worries [email protected] Vik just being paranoid today.....have done well tho this is the first wobbly day i've had all tx! xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I can't tell you if lost both but I want NO MORE of this negative attitude honey.  


PMA      all the way girls


----------



## Hopeful J

LOl ok i'm over it!!

Psssst Lou, what does the orange spots mean?   LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou

Positive thoughts alot of the girls on this site use orange the colour for positive stuff that why if you join you get the orange ff wristband and alot wear something orange on their 2ww etc


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh ok i always wondered lol  

I want a wristband, i'll have to order one hehe


----------



## Leicesterlou

If you become a charter member you get one hun


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r u all?

just a quick post from me as im not feelin brill so going fo rlie down 

had first stimming scan today and everything is as it shud b at this stage...so lets hope things keep growing!! back on wednesday for day 9 scan...

emsy x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy glad to hear those follies are growing hun but sorry to hear your feeling ill I remember the side effects of those go and get some rest hun, not long until EC


----------



## veng

wow Emsy sound like everything is going well

i got my call back and i start stimming wed and go back for a scan monday


----------



## Hopeful J

yay  good news Vengy baby!!

xx


----------



## veng

thats jade will next monday be your first scan?


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh yesh   monday @ 10.20, not that i'm counting the minutes or anything


----------



## Just a girl

Check you lot out chatty kathys! 5 flipping pages 

Oh where do I start........

Jade - Peeing candel wax   - its gross isn't it? When I tried front door, I got up for a pee in the middle of the night and forgot to flush the toilet - DP came home off nights and used the loo and well he wasn't impressed with what was down there  My revenge for every time he's left cave drawings on the bowl!

Vikki - Ahh poor you - with the pee issue!  I'm gonna be a nightmare after my first, my bladder is quite weak as it is, if I laugh too much I can almost pee myself  Is your dog a bull mastif, my friend had one and he was huge and used to slober on everything - I never wore black round there as I would come out with 'snail trails' all over me!

Katie - Hey hunny, nice to hear from you 

Kelly - Ahh your poorly boy , did you know bicarb of soda in the bath soothes itching?

Nicole - Glad you had a good weekend hun!  Sounds like you have good immunity to chik pox, just be very careful when pregnant - avoid anyone who has or could have it, especially when you go dishing out all the xmas pressies in ya mrs clause suit !  

Lou - Hope you've enjoyed your day back online!

Emsy - So pleased your scan went well, hope your feeling better soon 

Veng - Great news you can start stimms on Weds hun - good luck 

I hope I haven't missed anyone!  I got a bonus half day off work today as the centre was shut due to fumes from drainage work, but I feel like I've done more since I've been home - knackered now!

Still no sickness - woo hoo, my boobs haven't really grown but think my nips have got bigger - has anyone elses?  I've also been quite moody, and DP is def taking the brunt of it - although he does deserve it sometimes!

x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm back ladies

Just a quick hello, feeling a bit ill at the moment... Might be something to do with the chocolate I just ate! LOL!

Katie Lovely to hear from you hun....

Take care and chat soon
Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's
I'm off to work   i could stay in bed all day ,
i am stimming tomorrow hubby looking forward to stabbing me with my needle  
hope you all have a good day


----------



## Just a girl

Oh Veng I could of stayed in bed too its really raining here!

I'm training for the next 4 days, doing a baby massage course so I can then facilitate it to the parents who use the centre.  

Have a great day girlies x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng great news you start stimms tomorrow 

Hey Natalie hope you are ok and glad your back online.

Good morning all  how are we today


----------



## vikki75

good morning chicks
im so ill my wisdom tooth kept me up all night   i know i cant have it removed at the dentist an have to go under GA as its a small op to take it out as its growing into my roots of my other teeth an im scared now i wont get an oppointment until im well under way with my tx  
god i could scream some times 
anyway how you doing ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki sorry to hear you've had a bad night hun, tell the dentist about your tx and you never know he might push you forwards in teh cue


----------



## vikki75

i sed this to them yesterday an the stuck up receptionist [email protected] sed she dont think that i`ll be getting anything b4 that time!!
how are you lou ?
Jade where are you gal?!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well speak with the dentist today the receptionist always think they know it all he may be able to do something for you.  I am fine thanks working hard.....LOL


----------



## vikki75

glad to see you back on here


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks not sure how long for but hopefully for good


----------



## vikki75

do u think that GA will affect my d regging or stimming?


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hey 

Sorry Vikki me lovely just got in, DP had me up all night with his wisdom tooth as well, gonna have to get him in a dentist but he dont want to go! bloody men   Gonna get him some Oil of Clove later, lets see if he prefers the taste of that to going dentist  

Hey Jaggy the candle wax looks like a mans left his 'stuff' down there   am sorry to be so crude lol 
Am glad i'm not the only one who's not sick, was beginning to wonder when i would be! 

 Lou Lou i take it the fun police have forgotten about FF lol x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I wouldn't have thought so but double check with the clinic hun

Jade yes it seems the fun police have forgotten for now...


----------



## vikki75

hellllllooooo jadey bum - you been skiving from FF   lol but i know how it feels bless you dp ive been up all night its hell co codamol every 4 hrs an hot drinks  but im off to the dentist at 430 but god help them if they dont do anything!!!


----------



## watn1

Hi all, 
Hope everyone is ok... Little quiet today?

There must be something in the air on wisdom teeth because mine too has been playing up the last few days it always seems to grow and then stop!

Veng - Not long for your jab...  You will be fine.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Afternoon Nicole how are you my lovely?


----------



## shon1982

Hello All,

Hope that you are all doing ok.


----------



## Hopeful J

Oi ES biyatches where you at??    

Was in a FOUL mood yesterday   these lot were doing my nut in  

How is everybody?

xx


----------



## vikki75




----------



## vikki75

how are you girlie?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning sweety!  

I'm good thanks hun, one of the guys has bought me a bag of blackcurrent liquorice sweets (you know the hardboiled ones, my nan ALWAYS had a jar of those) so i'm pacified today  

Got to go up the high street in a sec, get DP some of those dental painkillers from boots  

How you hun, hows the tooth today?

xxx


----------



## KellyG

OI OI Women!!!

Jade you out of your mood yet  

Shon How you doing sweetie  

Vikkkkkki ima cool hows u??

Well ladies i have been married to my sexy man for 2 years today!! You know whats gonna happen tonight   OH YEAH lmao


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAO Kells you wanna mind you dont throw up all over him  

Congratulations hunny  
xxx


----------



## KellyG

OOO He likes that   lmao joking


----------



## Hopeful J

i just got the NASTIEST mental image  

You rotter lol 

right ladeees i'm just gonna pop bank and boots, will be back soon      

xxx


----------



## vikki75

kelly congratulations hunnie  
jade my tooth is bad still dentist sed shes got to refer me to the hospital cos they have to come out under GA   just got to put up with the pain really they should stop hurting when they`ve stopped having a growth spurt !!
kelly you started showing yet


----------



## KellyG

Vikki i started showing about 2/3 weeks ago, but my belly is squiggy at the top and hard by my bikini line, they are starting to move up tho, its all starting to harden now... did they say how liong you will have to wait for the hospital dentists? did they give you any pain killers?


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh hunny   well i just went to boots and asked the pharmacist whats best for wisdom tooth pain and they gave me neurofen Plus, apparently its bloody strong, they'll only sell it behind the counter and i had to show ID to buy it!   not that i'm complaining i dont mind looking youthful  Has to be taken with food but its got Codeine in it and can be addictive so u cant have more then 6 in 24hrs so they better be good! .....cant take them whilst preggers tho

Kelly my belly's the same (hard by bikini, flab flaps under boobs), i look like a pot belied pig! 

xxx


----------



## vikki75

lol painkillers no .. an could have to wait 6 mths just for a appointment to get checked in then i got to wait for the bloody appointment date to have them taken out so by then i`d hopefully would of had my baby lol
well my belly`s like the both of yours n im not even preggers lmao


----------



## watn1

Hello to the pregnant ladies... Which is nearly all of you... lol



I'm off to the clinic tomoz to see if i can go forward for FET, I am hoping there is no problems... Then it's the dreaded thaw.. I've got to get 2 out of the 6 surely??!!!

Of course hello to everyone.x


----------



## KellyG

Nicole, you will get all of them   Keep the pma up babes. Your snow bubbas will make it so they can go home (thats inside you BTW   )


----------



## Hopeful J

PMA PMA PMA     

You'll get all of them girly!! its just a shame you cant have all 6 put back LOL oh god can u imagine  

Will ask the angel to help you tomorrow (apparently they cant help unless you ask...people must think i'm crazy as i'm always talking to my necklace  )


xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunny im    all your   make it but they wont need it cos they WILL anyway!!!
an your be on your 2ww b4 me !!!  
jade  lol  theres actually a women that was in chat an she had her tx in india  an they put in 6 an 4 planted!!!! cos oveer there you can have as many as you like put in she sed!!!


----------



## KellyG

I saw someone on here who did have loads put back and 4/5 implanted but she lost them all. Would you do it girls have as many put back as you want hmmmm i dont think i would, just two me thinkks


----------



## vikki75

kelly i dont think i could the most for me is 2 like you it wouldnt be fair its very selfish i think cos theres so many medical problems an dont think i could put my self an my babes through it .. to be honest im scared ill have twins but i want 2 put back ,to up my chances of at least 1 implanting


----------



## vikki75

right ill be back soon im going to listen to my hypnosis cd ill be back in a bout an 1hr xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Vik you go relax lady 

Just ate some minestrone soupl and a nice crusty bagette  

Why oh why dont women fill you in on the do's and donts before you get preggers? DP went off and bought me a lovely creamy coleslaw - only to find out i cant bloody eat it!   

I wouldnt have any more then 2 for the sheer fact i'd be SH*TTING myself about losing one or all. The complications that arise just doesnt make it worth it, was even apprehensive about having 2 back but i wasnt going to let a grade 1 embie perish, if they'd been different grades i would have just gone with the one better embie, there's just far too many risks. 

xx


----------



## KellyG

Vikki Reeeeeeeelax, take a deep breath, breathe slow   20 quid please lol

Jade depends what coleslaw, im still eating it, in fact i had cheesy coleslaw on crumpets this morning mmm.


----------



## Hopeful J

Really!!!!   can i eat it?   it says it contains egg and Dr has told me to stay away from anything containing egg which is all the stuff i like! Quiche, mayo etc   DP ate it, i wanted to run past and grab it off his fork  

Apprently we're not supposed to eat tinned tuna either ladies, something to do with the way it reacts to the tin can cause autism?  

so much to bloody remember   

Have cut my tea down to 1 cup in the morning and no more     which is hard for me as i was raised on tea and generally drink a cup every half hour! Bought myself some hot choccy tho  

x


----------



## vikki75

jade hunnie if we all worried about wat we can an cant eat we`d all starve hun back in the day thjey used to say eat raw liver now its oooo stay away from that!! dont eat shell fish!! ...... you know wat in all my pg ive ate exactly wat i wanted to!! an apart from having my mad gene lol theres buggar all wrong with my kiddies!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Really!!!!  can i eat it?  it says it contains egg and Dr has told me to stay away from anything containing egg which is all the stuff i like! Quiche, mayo etc  DP ate it, i wanted to run past and grab it off his fork
> 
> Apprently we're not supposed to eat tinned tuna either ladies, something to do with the way it reacts to the tin can cause autism?
> 
> so much to bloody remember
> 
> Have cut my tea down to 1 cup in the morning and no more   which is hard for me as i was raised on tea and generally drink a cup every half hour! Bought myself some hot choccy tho
> 
> x


Jade is it pasturised egg though hun if so then its fine.

Nicole    for those      

Kelly, Vikki and everybody else hope your all well xxx


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
lots of luck tomorrow Nicole 
hi vikki and Jade and Lou
i know theres more you can eat you can't eat from when i had my daughters 12 and 9 years ago and i had eaten things i they say i should not have now,so i guess its upto you  
i m stimming tonight at 6 pm


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey veng, stimms all on for tonight    should make you feel normal again hun


----------



## veng

yeah can't wait i remember when you started and i was thinking i wish it was me   its soon came round to my turn 

hi kelly hope your well


----------



## vikki75

veng good luck with stimming GFG GFG xxx an now its my turn to say i wish it was me!!! lol
lou hunnie how are you today


----------



## Hopeful J

Nearly there Viks vapour rub!!  

aww nice one Vengy   you'll have had enough of it in no time  

Well i just want quiche Lou!!!   sod it, i think i'll just wing it but not over-do it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng bless you time does move fast just drags when we are waiting for stuff so are you jabbing in your belly for both jabs then I did morning one in the legs and evening one in my belly...


----------



## vikki75

well yeah jade i am ,an the day after i start stabbing you get to see ya bubba/s xx yeahhhhh bet you cant wait to see how many you got xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Am literally peeing myself Vik am getting so impatient   i even done another peestick just to feel i was doing 'something' lol very very very strong line, even stronger then the guideline! i got them confused at first it was so strong! 

 feel stupid now lol 

I will be texting you straight after woman! i wont be in work either so wont be able to update one here 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade its not silly I did 5 tests in all just to make sure


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

sorry havent posted for a while..im just sooo tired at mo..well went for my da sy 9scan today and things are growing nicely...lots of follies...i broke down with nurse though was so overwhelmed 

veng..u stimming tonite then?

lou, kel how u doing?

hopeful..how r u?

nicole..hey hun how ru?

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

o0o0o0o veng stimming good luck me darling 

Lou how u doing lady??

Jade i had prawns on josh, i fancied prawn curry so i had it, my mum always says if your mouth is watering for someting eat it. like vikki said nowt wrong with our kids (well mine is a bit mental) im still eating mayo too i mean im not drinking the stuff. 

Emsy you will be fine huni   keep PMA up and you will get thru it, we will help you 

Seems as im too scared to eat out (retching still) im gonna cook mine and dh fav sausage cassorole mmmmm


----------



## vikki75

Hopeful J said:


> Am literally peeing myself Vik am getting so impatient  i even done another peestick just to feel i was doing 'something' lol very very very strong line, even stronger then the guideline! i got them confused at first it was so strong!
> 
> feel stupid now lol
> 
> I will be texting you straight after woman! i wont be in work either so wont be able to update one here
> xx


ooooo ok girlie ill update them with the gr8 news of a nother set of twins lol wow im so excited for you its nuts lol


----------



## veng

Lou im sniffing for DR so i am halfing it one snif in morning then stimming injeection in belly at night and one snif at night too.

Emsy hopfuly you will not be long intill EC do you have a date yet?

thanks for the good luck ladys my hubbys going to do the first jab as iam scared


----------



## Hopeful J

Save me some Kell!!! mmmmm  

OH bless you Emsy   its very overwhelming sometimes isnt it 

lol Lou well no more now, just wasting money! lol i'll spend it on food instead  

Hehe Vik oh yes you can announce for me   am so excited!!

Vengy dont be scared hunny    
xx


----------



## vikki75

veng hunnie my dp kept saying he was doing my injections but when it actually came to it he chickened out lol an i ended up doing them but it was a doddle didnt really feel a thing i numbed it first with ice well actually it was a lemon pudding from the freezer an i kept it for this time round lol 
jade thank you it will be a honor


----------



## Just a girl

Good Morning Ladies 

My course is full on so I'm really tired in the evenings and have homwork to do too 

*Jade* - My Midwife sent me through a really good leaflet about what to eat whilst pregnant and you should be able to pick one up from your doctors.

Try not too worry about your caffiene as it says in the leaflet your allowed 300mg a day whilst pregnant, and there is only 30mg in a cup of tea and 40mg in a can of coke so try not too worry.

Your allowed eggs as long as they are not runny, so shop bought mayo is fine its the homemade stuff that contains raw egg you are not allowed!

As for tuna in my leaflet it says no more then 4 tins a week, but as for the autism link I wouldn't take any notice I've been in childcare for 10 years and it seems every year or so there is a new cause for autism but no one really knows, look how controversy there was over the MMR injection, people still won't get there babies injected now because of it - yet one of the doctors who supposedly found some link has now been struck off!

Big Hello and Big , to everyone else, I need to really do my homework that I should of done last night x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning!

Thanks Mama Jag well i rebelled and ate a kebab last night   and i had coleslaw  i havent done too bad tho i just COULD NOT be bothered to cook last night.

Some butt-munch tripped me over and i hurt my hands   so i was sulking all night  
There's nothing more soul destroying then watching people try and get on a train, they literally shove you out the way! And i'm not the biggest person (am 5'3) so people think its ok to cut me up....normally i give them a swift kick in the back of the leg but this guy cut accross me catching my foot and i fell  

So i made myself feel better with a kebab  

Have fun with the homework sweety!

xxx


----------



## vikki75

ahhh jade   you know wat i would of prober made a scene!!!!!! lucky you being able to eat a kebab im on soup at the mo lol
me well this morning had to get up at bloody 545  to take dp to work  ahhhrgghhhh then get back to take kids to school !! then when i do get in the school car park got this stupid teacher tellin ME to slow down with my driving .. OMG why is it that teachers think they can talk to you like your still a student they think they got authority over everyone so... i bit my tongue hard!!! an  ignored her but god the mood im in i really wanted to tell her about her self!! but just dont fancy getting kicked out the school lol 
anyway hows everyone this morning ?? xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh dont worry Vik i called him the C word   am quite a gobby cow so always like to make myself heard  

 ahh hunny get some of those Nurofen PLus, they're really strong (knocked DP out nicely last night   ) 

[email protected] teachers i remember i used to rollerblade to school (was an ice skater and lived on any kind of skates) i always took them off at the gate tho and the teacher tried to tell me i wasnt allowed to blade it to school coz it was dangerous....i was 16 in year 11 for gods sake!! 

*passes round the horlicks* 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls how are we all

Veng how did you jab go hun?

Jade I don't like Horlicks   do you have anything else....  See how I pop up when food or drink is around   

Vikki poor you hope your pain goes soon  

Hayley, Kelly, Katie, Natalie, Emsy and anybody I may have missed good morning


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL i see the pattern emerging LouLou lol   morning hun

*passes her a hot choc instead*


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Jade hot choccie I want it now!!!     

Was supposed to be seeing clients for lunch at Zizzi's but they have cancelled so now I have no lunch and I cooked a 3rd dinner or roast pork and veg last night for DH thinking I will just need a snack and now I have nothing   might have to go to McD's


----------



## Hopeful J

Go for it hun, i may go get some pie n mash mmmmmmmmmm but i'm trying to be healthy!!   tomatoe soup and crusty roll......or pie n mash...  

Oh bless my mum she cracks me up, all week she's been texting me how many sleeps left til the scan, this morning i get one saying '4 more sleeps' followed by another one saying 'can i come 2 the scan with you?'   i knew she wanted come anyway but that just made me laugh then DP rang me saying he got the same text   she's such a madam love her heart


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless Jade thats sweet of your Mum, mmm  fancy pie and mash now


----------



## Hopeful J

I think i may be naughy and go for the pie n mash   with some liquor and vinegar mmmmmmm god i'm hungry now! Have taken to stealing the boys at work's food   so far have consumed and apple and some sweets   neither of which were brought in here by me LOL


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Just a quick one as i am on my iphone, Just been to the clinic at the mo have no cysts larges follies at 8mm and the rest are smaller so nurse said i should ovulate by Wednesday at the latest. We are taking all 6 out of the freezer to see what happens and they cannot really tell me anymore untill we see how man thaw and what quality they are. There is still a possibility that non of them will divide but we've just got to pray that we get the 2 we need to put back.. Even 1 will be a bonus really! 

Anyway i have to keep peeing on the OPK's untill i get a surge then will go into clinic for a scan that same day and then they will provisionally book me in for ET... Still a long way to go.. I'm trying not to stress about it all and just to let be what will be  

Not had chance to read back, But veng i hope your first jab went ok.x

Might be back later but DP is off today so we are spending the day shopping as we bothe have birthday money which we haven't used it  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I am praying your frosties are ok hun    

Jade fair play for getting the food I am starving too...


----------



## Hopeful J

for you Watn!

Come on fosties   

I actually feel quite 'ropey' today Lou my stomach feels REALLY unsettled so am just eating to combat that, havent felt this rough til today just been lucky enough to only have a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade thats how I felt for around 8weeks hun just had to keep eating to feel half decent


----------



## KellyG

Helloooo sexy ladies

How is everyone...??

Well i have a date for my 12w scan... next tuesday woohoo thats was quick only had the midwife out 2 days ago, maybe cos there is two fat bubbas... Well excited now, but also quite nervous


----------



## Hopeful J

nice one Kells!

How soon can they tell the sexes?

Why you nervous you nut nut, all will be fine  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly thats great news I think as you have 2 bubs you will get more attention


----------



## KellyG

Jade i think 16 weeks is the earliest for the sexes. Hows your hands?

Lou My friend had a scan every 4 weeks with her ivf twins. I want one every week


----------



## Hopeful J

Ahh ok

Hands are sore   and so is my thigh, feel really crap today and wanna go home!! 

xx


----------



## KellyG

Go home then, take half day


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly I wish they would do more scans with us singletons as we have been through IVF too....    I wish I had a scan machine at home to see bubs everynight


----------



## KellyG

I do think 2 scans throught pg isnt good enough, i mean they have the relavant equipment to do it and it seems silly that only extra scans are done for twins high risk and emergencys i mean if they did more scans maybe there woyuldnt be emergencies etc. I think we should all chip in and buy one like tom cruise did


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly thats a good idea, I am going to an impact clinic on 10th November not sure what it is but the hospital said it was because I had IVF so hoping I get a scan then but I doubt it


----------



## veng

well hubby had got me all stressed out saying i can't wait to dart you he he ,he was messing but when he was getting ready i got all stressed and said i can't do this it took 3 times for me to relax and after all that fuss its was fine


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng I totally understand my first jab I stressed out so much but then felt silly cause it was fine


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Veng - Glad your jab went well!

Nicole - Oh its all so exciting for you now,   that you get your 2 embies 

Jade - Ahh hun can't believe you got tripped up today what a bloody git!  I've fekt quite sick today too!

Vikki - Not long now till you start, I bet you cant wait to start jabbing again!

Kelly - Hey hunny, good news about your next scan!

Emsy - How you doing, you feeling any twinges around your ovaries yet?

Hi to anyone I've missed !

Can't wait till the weekend just want to sleep for all of it! What you lot got planned? x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning chicas  

Ahh am happy today, got a text on my way home my FF Nic has had a baby girl yesterday at 4.06pm weighing 6ib 4oz, how weird is that LOL 

Am over the moon for her   

Hey Jaggy baby, yeah he was a right   and i told him so LOL DP was so mad bless him, it was an accident tho, he refused to let me train it home yesterday and came and got me love his heart. 

How you feeling today? I dont feel as bad as yesterday, i made sure i had a munch on my way to work tho   am treaing myself to pie n mash today as i couldnt make it that far yesterday. 

Sod all planned for weekend, just gonna sleep like you then its scan on monday  cant wait! 

Awww Vengy am glad it went ok   My dp wasnt the most delicate creature whilst stimming so i decided to let him mix and i stabbed lol 

   Kells am not so grouchy today lol, hows you hun?

Lou   2 scans, is that all thats really bad! 

Wheres Vikster, not long til tx now hunny  


   Skybreeze, Emsy, Watn1 xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Morning ladies,

  Hope everyone is ok.. Thank You for all the messages yesterday   I'm just peeing on the sticks waiting for those nice 2 lines... any day now! & i bet i miss it.. I am testing twice a day though using 2 different tests at a time 1 cheapo and 1 clearblue so if i miss it then there is something wrong with me  

xxx


----------



## vikki75

good morning girlies
nicole hun        
lou  
jag  
veng  
kelly  
jadey bum   im here but got to go shopping so ill txt you on sunday an let you know how i get on with my first jab 
gonna miss chatting today   but xmas is only round the corner!!!!!
love to you all an have a gr8 weekend ok xx take care you pg women an rest up !!


----------



## Hopeful J

lol have fun Vikster  


Am just getting annoyed. After my cousin (gobby as he may be) had his head kicked in on the weekend,  my uncle in spain has taken a whacking    (link to the website in my diary) 

really upset with that, he's such a nice man  

on a brighter note our office email has been hacked so we're all getting really stupid emails off eachother we blatantly havent sent lol 
Also its pie n mash time in 21 mins  
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a great weekend Ladies... 

Good luck Vikki!!!

I am having a chat with DH tonight about going for a consulation at the Lister before Christmas. So we can get the ball rolling again. Was going to leave it until after Christmas but I need things straight in my head. At the moment I feel like I am in limbo. 

Anyway I am off, have a lovely stew cooking in my slow cooker (trying to be good as we normally have an indian Fridays) And I need 40 winks before DH come home from work, I am so tired! 

Take care lovely ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies im coming back to join you if you dont mind. I did es last yr and i got a beautiful dd. And i have made the decission that b4 i do anymore cycles for me im doing an altruistic (sp?) donation. It means i get to help 2 women   Im hoping it will be end of december beginnin of jan. Im really excited about it. Just hope i dont put weight on with the drugs  

Luv sally x x


----------



## veng

hi sally what a lovely thing to do   congrates on you little daughter for last year 

hi everyone 
well what a rush last night we went out to hubbys work dinner and was told my injection pen holds 4 days of injections to find out the nurse only gave me a 450 does which is not enough but we did get another pen so we used that   plus hubby was worry we were going to be late and i was like this is more important 

well i hope your all having a good weekend


----------



## watn1

Sally - Glad you have decided to ES again.. Well donate.. What a fab gift you are going to give 2 couples this christmas   Did you put on weight on your 1st cycle? I did! 7lbs! But i got on the scales at Boots the other da and have lost that 7lbs now + a extra 3lbs. Hope all goes well for you.x

Veng - I think we have all gone out with our needles at the ready in a bag or something (in my cases a glasses case   ) But something always seem to go wrong when your not at home near your supplies  .x

Hope everyone is ok... x


----------



## sallyanne1

Watn1 before i had freya i was quite big and i have lost 3 stone and and now between 10-12 and i get really bad about my weight   Oh well its a small price to pay putting a few pounds on   Plus i ahve to go on the pill and its known for putting weight on   Looks like i will be living on salads   I know it prob sounds really bad me going on about my weight but i have had eating disorders and i dont want go down that route again


----------



## watn1

Hi Sall. Freya looks sooo cute and i agree It is all worth it. Freya is the name DP wants if we have a girl  

Do you have to go on the pill then? I didn't have to on either of my cycle's.. But i agree the pill does make you put weight on, It did me.

Ladies... Guess what!!! I HAVE A POSITIVE SURGE..     Done x4 tests just to make sure and it's defo there... It wasn't in my 'first morning wee' but was just there in my second.. But i have a problem that i have just called the clinic and they are CLOSED   I think they may only do half day today & tomorrow so i must get up early so i dont miss them.


----------



## sallyanne1

Yer i have to go on the pill coz i dont dr if im donating   oh well  
As for your serge you wont get on first wee of the day anyway. Set ya alarm for 6am tomorrow lol. Good luck hun


----------



## watn1

Sally, Yeah i have read that on hear loads about the first wee, But my nurse said it HAS to be your first wee ONLY   Not that i don't believe or trust what she says i thougt i'd go with what all the ladies on here told me and test on the 2nd one too.. Just show's hey?  
My alarm will be set for 6am!...well 8am


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Ladies 

Nicole -    On your positive surge - how exciting, getting closer !!

Nat - How did your chat with DP go, did you get a decision made? Sounds like it would be a good idea to go, be nice to know you have a plan for the new year!

Veng - Sorry you had a bit of stress getting out last night , but how was your evening, did you enjoy it?

Sallyanne -  , I wasn't on here when you were first time round so just wanted to say hi oh and Freya is very cute!

Well my weekend is turning into a junkfood pig out - BigMac Meal for lunch and I have Krispy Kreme donuts in the kitchen


----------



## watn1

Hiya Hayley hun... You ok?  Got rid of the little visitor? I too am having a junk night... Pizza tonight.. YUM...


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - No the baby mouse is still in the trap as DP isn't here to let it out and I'm too much of a wuss to do it, but its a fairly big trap and he's got a blue ribbon bar that hes happily munching on - but he really does look very cute, I feel very guilty as we have caught a few this week and twice DP has found both a big one and a baby in the trap together so I'm thinking that we have caught mummy and daddy and two siblings and now there's this poor little orphan mouse now in the trap


----------



## Just a girl

Oh and enjoy your pizza, I love just pepperoni topping either from pizza hut or dominos!


----------



## veng

OK here's a silly question i think I'm going   with worry.
Ive been stimming since wed and i have done all my injections on my right will my follies only grow on my right? do i need to start injecting on my left?I'm worryed they might not be growing


----------



## Just a girl

Veng
Morning hun, I'm sure they won't only grow on your right side, don't forget some people inject in their legs!  I was told to alternate my injection site but I think thats more due to not making it uncomfortable for yourself  x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng dont worry you can inject anywhere hun it will stimultae both OV's

I have a hangover today   Had a few friends round for drinks and im now suffering   Totally self inflicted


----------



## watn1

Veng - I mainly injected on one side because the other always bleed.. Don't worry.

Sally - I was naghty and had some champagne last night only 2.5 glasses though.  

I have just been for a scan only to be told it tooks like a false cycle! Biggest follie again only 8.8mm and lining is 7.7 but is dark and immature. Nurse told me that sometimes this happens and was best to wait untill next cycle.

Now, I am not going down without a fight and asked of the possibility of maybe another scan just incase the OPK's are wrong and it was not a surge but just a increase in LH in prep for the 'real one' She didn't want to i don't think but agreed to another scan on Wed.


----------



## sallyanne1

Good on ya for pushing. It sounds like it was a false reading on the OPK.

I have had a little sleep on the sofa with freya and the had some peanut butter on toast and feel a little better   

Im getting excited about doing a cycle now. Cant say im looking forward to the injections but im sure i will get back into it soon enough


----------



## Just a girl

Sally - I hope your head feels better soon, I think the last time I had a hangover was July!

Nicole - Oh hun, why is nothing ever simple for you , good on you for pushing for the extra scan - I know I would of just given in to what they said!  I hope they are wrong, Good Luck for Weds  

I've got a headache and feel all emotional today and don't know why, I've cried twice all ready


----------



## watn1

Hayley/Sally   Thank You.. I am going to push for a scan everyday as i want to knw what is going on if not just for the sake of next month so i will know what happens really.

Hayley - Hormones playing with your body then hun?... Better then being sick though in my opionion... I hate being sick


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Too True, I've got to go try on my bridesmaid dress about 2pm as they have just arrived off ebay, so glad I get to try it now before I get a bump, baby is due 1st June then the wedding is the 22nd Aug so a litle bit of time to lose the baby fat ...... no pressure!


----------



## watn1

Thats plenty of time hun.. Nearly 8 weeks to loose the baby fat.. You may be one of the lucky one's who just come out of hospital looking the way you were 9 months before... My friends was like that.. You'd of never of thought in a million years that the week before she had a baby bump!

DP has just got off the phone to the clinic.. I am having a scan EVERYDAY to see what is going on... Feel a little better now at least i will know there was nothing else could of been done if i have to cancel this cycle (yet again)


----------



## Just a girl

Wow I'm so impressed a scan everyday it must be a bit of a relief for you, I'll be keeping everthing crossed and   that you don't have to cancel this cycle     

Its so flipping miserable here - grey, miserable and raining (not much difference to august hey?) I've got to try and get through a mountain of washing so I think the dryer is going to be on all day!


----------



## veng

Nicole i agree don't let them push you too next cycle make sure you get another scan  

sally i hope your hang overs not too bad  my last hang over was in June  

hi Hayley how are you  

i guess you are all right some Lady's inject in there legs too I'm just going a little   worrying my follies are not growing roll on Monday for my scan


----------



## sallyanne1

Well im still shattered. I gess the older you are the longer it takes to get over a nite of drinking  

Haylley how are you feeling now hun?


----------



## Just a girl

Thankfully I've cheered up !  and DP is on his way back from work and is bringing me in a mcflurry, what more can a girl ask for on a Sunday evening?

I've always suffered quite bad with hangovers so with having about year off the booze I'm prob gonna be a nightmare the first time I have a drink, prob be a well cheap date though  x


----------



## sallyanne1

I remember my first drink after having freya. I was drunk on half a can of beer     Was a good nite though. I had an ice cream earlier. I just fancied one and the lovely ice cream man came up   Freya loved sharing


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r we all today?

lou, kel u ok hunnies?

nicola how r u doing?

quik question ive started pessaries today..through the back door..did anyone else use the back door and did it cause any problems?

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Nicole sorry to hear about the confusion hun and I hope the daily scans work out ok for you      

Emsy I did the pessaries through the back door for 12 weeks hun and it was ok caused a but of bloating and constipation but nothing major, I did them through the front door in Jan for my IUI and would definately recommend the back rather than the front hun   

How is everybody else today?


----------



## vikki75

well good morning hunnies  
nicole hun    
me well im officailly dregging but yesterday i did it wrong lol i couldnt remember where 0.5mls was on the syringe so i put five notches from the top just under the 10 but phoned clinic today an she told me it was on the 50 on the syringe so i suppose i started today as yesterday wasnt enuf for a ant!! lol 
just waiting for jadey bums tx to let me know how the scan went   cant wait , shes been feeling ill over the weekend bless her, i told her least thats a good sign! 
how is everyone today?? x


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies..

   Emsie - I didn't get that far so cannot help   When is your E/C?

   Lou - Thanks hun... Hope you and bub's are well.

   Jade - Is it your scan today?... If it is hope everything goes great  

   Hayley - I LOVE flurrys i like the new kit-kat one but crunchy is my fav  

    Vikki - Why is your ticker saying 11 months till Dr-ing?

   Kelly - Hope noone at work stresses you today.

   Nat - Hope you and DH have made a good decision.

   Veng - Not long and you will be on your 2ww.. How is stimming going so far? You getting bloated yet?

   Sally - Hope you are well.

Well we had some friends over last night and i had 2 glasses of wine (again   ) I've come to the conclusion STUFF IT   Being as i'm having a natural FET (hopefully) Then what normally happens naturally?? Ladies have a few vino's.. Men a few beers.. Get home forget the proptection and what do you know?.. A BFP!! If only it were that simple hey? 
Got my scan at 2pm today it will be interesting to see what has changed if anything...


----------



## vikki75

lol nicole i just noticed that 2 lol   let me go sort that out lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki glad you have started hun, poor Jade feeling ill but like you say its a good sign

Nicole don't blame you for having a few vinos hun if it helps you relax and chill can't hurt.  We are fine had an upset tum yesterday and what I thought was a bump has now gone, I think maybe I was stuffed and bloated....


----------



## vikki75

lou did you do buereslin(poor spelling)lol if so does that sound right 0.5 is the 50 on the syringe??


----------



## watn1

vikki75 said:


> lou did you do buereslin(poor spelling)lol if so does that sound right 0.5 is the 50 on the syringe??


Sounds right to me vik. Was just going to check a needle for you but DP has put my box somewhere 

Lou - Have you not started to show yet then?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I can't remember that well blocked it from my mind, so I can't remember the size syringe I had but I know the liquid half filled it before I put it into the pen, ring the clinic for another lesson hun if your not sure


----------



## sallyanne1

emsy i used the front door. Bit messy but my back door has a srtict "NO ENTRY" sign over it   

Vikki oops on the wrong dose. Im sure 1 day wont matter  

watn1 cant blame you for having a couple of glasses of wine. Tx is so stressful you need something. Thankfully my hangover has gone  

My wonderful baby let me have a lie in today   Im feeling loads better for it


----------



## vikki75

well nurse sed 50 thats wat ill do if its wrong ill hold her accountable for it   although its coming back to me now an it dose sound more like it lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you Vikki I am sure you will be fine hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Yer hun 50 is right


----------



## watn1

I want a ticker! I am sick of sitting in Limbo....       

Right Ladies, I need to get showered as i am still sitting in my dressing gown! I am off to PC world and then to the clinic so will update you when i get home about 3pm.xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Good luck hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole poor thing about your ticker    Beck of luck for your scan


----------



## vikki75

Nicole hunnie big   from me  good luck with scan xx
Sallyanne thank you made me feel better now lol i actually remember talking to u ages ago your name is so familiar x i think in the chat room!! yes it was x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole poor thing about your ticker    Beck of luck for your scan


----------



## vikki75

[fly] ITS TWINS FOR JADE 2 BEAUTIFUL HEART BEATS   [/fly]
WELL DONE TO THE BOTH OF THEM
LOL I SCREAMED WHEN I GOT THE TXT LOL SO HAPPY FOR HER AN HER PARTNER XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well done to Jade  on finding out your having twins


----------



## KellyG

[fly]Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Twinnie Winnies for Jadey Wadey Woooop Woooop!!!![/fly]


----------



## watn1

Thanks Ladies 

Jade - Knew it was twins..Well done  (if only i could predict my own


----------



## veng

wow Jade thats great news    

Nicole good luck with your scan  

hi Lou,Sally,Emsy,Vikki,Kelly,Hayley,Nat,Katie Shon and all the egg sharing Lady's 

just got back from my scan i have 18 follies in total 4 good size ones on the right and 11 on the left and the rest are small but hopefully on my next scan Thur they get bigger


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng excellent news  on your follies they will grow I am sure of it, keep drinking plenty of water hun


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon Ladies 

Congratulations JADE    That is such great news hun     x x x

Vikki - I did Buserelin and its def 50 on the syringe, I thought that was weird too 

Veng - Well done on all your follies 

Lou - Sorry your bump went , I can't wait to start showing too!

Nicole - You dressed yet? 

Emsy - Backdoor for me and its def better, I have tried the other way and like lou sayd way too messy!

kelly, Sally - Hiya hunnies 

Ok better back to work, bye for now ladies x x x


----------



## vikki75

veng gr8 news hun heres a follie dance for you xx[fly]           [/fly]
jag thanks hun lol yesterday when i started i only did just under the ten thinking each mark was a 0.1 lol  wat a nut job lol


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies... You all gone quiet...........?

Veng - Good news about your follies hun. Keep drinking the water & using a hot water bottle when you can.x

My scan went ok..Still borderline on the cancellation plan i don't actually think they know what is going on! Today biggest follie is 10.2mm and linning 8.7mm so something is happening but what about my surge? God it's all soooo confusing!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole hoping those follies keep growing hun your lining looks good so its good your having daily scans to monitor


----------



## sallyanne1

Dont know jade but        Congratulations


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Called the Lister today and we have our first appointment on the 18th of December! Scary or what!!!

Jade.. OMG hun, thats just amazing hun... Congratz!

Nicole...     Thinking of you hun! 

Take care everyone

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat - So pleased you got your apointment at the Lister hunny - I think its going to be a good move for you 

Nicole - Still hoping you get your surge hun


----------



## Skybreeze

I hope so JAG!!! I so want to be 

Nat


----------



## Just a girl

You deserve to be too hunny


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks

I just have to convince DH that the Lister is a good idea.. He isnt that keen on traveling to London... But I am fine with it... Its so easy on the train. So I have Dh some beer and a nice dinner and then I will tell him.   LOL!


----------



## watn1

Skybreeze said:


> I hope so JAG!!! I so want to be
> 
> Nat


Dito nat  Glad you have the ball rolling... It will give you something to focus on without being in 'limbo' xx

Hayley - thanks for the hug


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

Nat Good Luck talking your DH around 

I'm off to work and its all frosty I'm going to give my boss the news i have another scan Thur so will need the day off plus Friday is halloween and the school is closed so thats 2 days off work


----------



## emsy2525

hello girlies

a  quick post from me, im just of for ec..OMG!!! Will update lata

  to us all
emsy xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Bootiful ladies  

Just a quickie to say thank you for all my well wishes am absolutely ecstatic! 

Will get the scan pic on in a bit, go to pop out but i'll be back very soon!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy  for EC      

Nicole  for your scan today     

Natalie glad you have your appt I hope the beer worked with DH   

Jade come on get your scan photo up!!

Veng when is your next scan tomorrow?   

Vikki hope your drugs dose is spot on now and that you are well on your way to your journey!!

Hayley I hope you are well  

I hope I haven't missed anybody


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy hope you get lots of lovely eggies hunni      

Jade cant wait to see your scan pic. I cant imajine what your face was like when they told you   My dh was panicing in case they said we were having twins   

Veng great news on the follies    Grow follies GROW  

Hi to everyone else 

I have loads to do today but have my sleepy head on   Got to go shopping then get the caravan then get ready for lilys party the come home fill the caravan and make a cake   Oh god i havent got the energy


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sallyanne sorry I forgot you honey the angel of the thread       My Dh was also panicked before our scan about having twins


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats ok hun. Wow look at your ticker   Are you feeling any flutters yet?

Hummm I have just put a clean nappy on freya and she has done a big poo     Everytime, she loves a clean nappy


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey LouLou   Bubbles are up!

Hiya Sallyanne   nice to meet you   Piccy is up 

The naughty nurse tricked me! It was dildo cam (i really thought i'd seen the end of those   ) so i couldnt see the screen as i was laid back so she turned it round and was like 'there's one, there's the heartbeat) so i thought it was just one and must admit i felt a lil disappointed, then she moved her hand and said 'and there's another, etc..' i couldnt stop giggling lol 

So surreal and she's put me at over 6 weeks, another scan in 2 weeks on the 11th hehe i cant wait to see how different they look!

Am still in shock i think    obviously we knew 2 embies were put back but have never achieved one pregnancy let alone 2!! and to see the writing on the report saying 'viable pregnancy' is a crazy crazy feeling it still hasnt sunk in!!


----------



## watn1

Jade - I love your pic hun... Looks ace! Liking the jig-saw thing too... Soooo excited for you

Sallyanne - Are you going for eset on your cycle after you have donated then? Or are you going to risk having 2 put back?

Lou - Thanks hun, I am in at 12 today so my follies/lining has only had 20 hours to make an improvement.. If they say its a no go i think i'm gonna ask for a medicated FET because i cannot do this every month  

Emsie - Wishing you lots of luck today.. Please let us know how you get on

Kelly,Nat,Vikki,Veng,Hayley - Good morning


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hun @ Watn1 thanks sweety   How are you getting on

xx


----------



## watn1

Ok thanks Jade, Just having daily scans to see what is going on inside and to see if i can have FET this month or not... Nothing else really... Just normal IVF stuff


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sallyanne my Nephew is the same has to be a clean nappy for his poos      Not feeling any flutters yet can't wait to though, DH says it looks like I have swallowed a pickled onion!!

Jade love your scan pic, how amazing sorry I should have warned you the early scans are dildocams, you should get quite a few with you having twins!!

Nicole - I really hope your follies/lining have grown but as you say if not do a medicated cycle next time to ensure things run smoothly


----------



## sallyanne1

Watn1 im going to have 2 put back if im allowed coz my embies werent very good. I had 1 put back my first cycle that didnt work   so im not gonna risk having just 1 back. I dont think i have a very high chance of getting twins. I cant believe they have only given you 20hrs. I would have thought that they would have suggested a medicated FET by now   

Jade great pic   Im getting so broody   My sister has just had a baby and freya is huge compared to him. She doesnt seem to be a baby anymore


----------



## watn1

Sally - I'd have 2 too... But i bet on your 1st scan you see 2 fluttering hearts. The only reason i am having a natural is because i had a bad reaction to the DR-ing drugs last time.. I got really bad migranes (& i mean bad) so they stopped my cycle and i had to wait for AF and then go on the short protocol instead (just started stimming) So they really don't want me to have the same problem again... I love the idea of it all being natural but it's just a bit of a pain in trying to get things right.. I am in now way in a rush if it means getting it right, Afterall there is no point in risking the frosties if my womb isn't ready.  We went through a lot to get the 6 we did finally get, so i guess in short.. It's going to take as long as its gonna take.

God! The thought of another EC is not very nice...   i don't need another   

I'm off to get ready, Then off to meet DP for lunch so i will be back later. If i'm not back then it's because it's bad news and i sobbing in the corner of the room somewhere.   I'm only joking.. Like i said i'd prefer it was 'right'

xx


----------



## vikki75

well good morning my lovelies xx
jade love the piccy girl i want one!!!!! soon soon lol
emsy good luck on EC hunnie  
natalie gr8 news about your apointment 18th of dec my sons b`day xx 
nicole good luck with your next scan hun 
sallyanne pooppy nappies cant wait lol
me yep my injections are well under way 0.5!! lol no this sounds silly but im getting [email protected]@dy headaches already but feel in control of everthing now did anyone else dreg in the morning? last time the nurse told me to do it in the evening this time a different nurse told me to do it in the morning   does it really matter??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I did my bureslin in the morning's hun


----------



## vikki75

oh well thats ok then cos you got a BFP!!! like im going to get lol
it actually bleed today when i took the needle out never did that b4 hope it dont bruise


----------



## watn1

I had a couple that bleed vik's unfortunatly they were the one's that left a bruise.  

Off to the clinic now for my hot date


----------



## vikki75

good luck hunnie xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki I quite often bleed after taking out my needle....


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki my first cycle i did in the morning then my second i thought i might as well do both jabs together   I had lots of lovely bruises. Oh joy i cant wait to do it again   I hope my recips get pregnant   

No news fron watn1 yet??


----------



## watn1

Well ladies.. My cycle has been cancelled   Story of my life!!

I have asked about doing the medicated cycle (still on this cycle) and have been told i have to go back on Day 21 to see the consultant so she can have a look at me and make the decision.. So all is not lost just yet


It's pelting down with snow here.. & it is starting to settle... WooHoo!! I LOVE snow.


----------



## veng

oh nicole what a pain when is you cycle day 21 ?

my scan is thur hopfuly my follies have grown some  

lovely scan Jade my hubbys says he would rather not have twins as we have the girls which i can understand so one or two heat beats is fine with us we just want atleast one to stay with us


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

thanks for all your   im so so tired and very sore  i got 20 eggies, 10 for me 10 for recipient just had call, out of 10 8 were injected for isci...

got to wait til tomorow now to see how many fertilised 

sorry sucha short post just havnt got any energy 

r u all ok?

emsy xx


----------



## watn1

Emsie - Well done hun... thats great news... PUPO for you soon lady. Make sure you rest and keep drining the water.

Veng - Your follies will grow don't worry.. 48 hours does them wonders. My day 21 is the 3rd Nov.x


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - Well done hunny, thats great news for you and your recipient 

Nicole - BIG, HUGE     hunny, so   for you!  But I'm staying positive you can have a med fet from day 21 of this cycle, could they give you different drugs this time so you don't get so poorly with the migraines and blood pressure? Hope so 

Just a quick one from me girls, got a bit of running around to do tonight - BYE x x x


----------



## veng

thats good nicole thats only next monday 

emsy thats greay 20  i hope i get that lucky ,rest up hun and hopfuly you get a call tomorrow that they have fertilised


----------



## watn1

kelly - Loving the pic's on F/B.xx

Veng - yeah i know but the medicated cycle takes blooming FOREVER!


----------



## KellyG

Helloooo ladies

Nicole im sorry its a no no at the mo   it will be ok to go ahead on your d21 xx

Jade loving the pic my ickle cherry pie 

Lou, Emsy, Veng, Sally, Nat, Hayley And everyone else mwah 

Here are my bubbas


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole im sorry hun     Fingers crossed for cd21     

emsy 20 eggs wow    Make sure you rest up hunni. Hope you get loads of embies hun    

Kelly your babies are lovely   looks like 1 is camera shy though with back to the scan  

Well my dd has had her party today and had lots of lovely gifts off her friends. I told her not to open them until tomorrow but hey she is a baby still  
Not sure if i will get time to post before i go away. If not i will post Friday when i get back.

Hugs and love to all       
Luv sally x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole so sorry hun I hope that consultant can give you some good news     

Emsy 20 eggs well done!!  Let us know once you get the call how many have fertilised hun   

Good morning the rest of you


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

well just got the call 5 out of 8 fertilised  is this good? only last tim we got 9 out of 9??

feeling bit down..

sorry for me post how is everyone else doing

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

emsy2525 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> well just got the call 5 out of 8 fertilised  is this good? only last tim we got 9 out of 9??
> 
> feeling bit down..
> 
> sorry for me post how is everyone else doing
> 
> emsy xx


5 out of 8 is good honey it only takes one remember this got to try to stay  out of 14 eggs 7 each I got 4 that fertlised but then only 2 were any good and they were the ones I had put back hun so just because they didn't all fertilise doesn't mean bad news


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Ladies 

 to your bruises Vik, all be worth it soon! 

Awww Emsy PUPO very soon!!  5 is brilliant hun, as Lou says it only takes one! xxxx

  Watn1 i'll be  they let you go forward with medicated FET xxxx (p.s you weirdo, i hate snow!!!  lol)

Vengy good luck for scan tomorrow babes, i hope them follies are big and fat xxxxx dont be downhearted, mine took thier sweet time as well! 

Sally enjoy your break hun! 

Kelly i wanna pic like yours NOW lol they look soooo cute!!! xx

 @ Mama Jag

Hey Lou Lou hows bump? xxx (you sooo need to get one of these http://www.funmum.com/maternity-clothes-shop/style/maternity-casual-tops/petrol-blue-baby-under-construction-top?new=true )

I just feel constantly nauseous  if i could be sick it wouldnt be so bad but it just kinda 'sits' there if that makes sense?

TMI coming up  have had to swap my cyclogest passage as its making me constipated so am back to weeing candle wax lol

xxxxxx

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade you will have double the hormones honey with your twins just try to keep eating little and often.  Love the top


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

thank you for all your words...

i was just so scared

lou, kel how u doing??

hopeful how r u hun?

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I can understand that honey, its hard waiting to find out how things are going


----------



## Hopeful J

Emsy   Happens to all of us hun xxxx

Am ok, ate too much   was good while it lasted lol 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Ladies - good afternoon,

Well I'm all excited, as according to babygag.com my embie has been officially upgraded to foetus status  as I'm now 9 weeks!

Emsy - I agree with everything everyone has already told you - It only takes one, look at me - one transfered, one little bean on board!

Jade - I hope your sicky feeling doesn't last too long - have you tried munching on ginger biscuits or sucking on peppermints hun, its meant to help!  
One of the poor ladies on my cycle buddies thread is pg with twins and has been hospitalised through severe sickness, she couldn't even keep water down.

Lou - So has your PC police at work finally 'sodded off' and allowed you unlimited access to ff again during the day?

Hello to everyone else who hasn't posted yet today or in a while ,  there is a halloween party going on in the play room and the babies and toddlers look so cute in their outfits, there are lots of mini pumpkins and witches in there!  Might go in for a play when I've finished my lunch! x x x

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww congrats JaG   lol they took my babygaga ticker away  from my profile  meanies 

I've made my way through a couple of packs of ginger biccies but peppermint is making me feel really ill at the moment, cant even smell it YUK

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley excellent news for reaching that  honey....

Jade also try hula hoops I used to eat a few bags a day in the early stages


----------



## Just a girl

Lou -   Ready salted hula hoops used to be hangover cure!

Jade - Your allowed the babygaga tickers on your profile page, I've got one on mine!  You could also try sea sickness wrist bands!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley my hangover cure was big mac meal with large full fat coke!!


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - That is also my hangover cure after my starter of hula hoops


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## Hopeful J

I had it on mine too JaG (profile) they deleted it and i got a pm off some Amanda saying babygaga and lafemmebonita tickers arent allowed as they show the babies at actual stages. We must have sympathy for those who have lost lil ones etc.....she sent some quote from a thread the mods must of posted and said if they were noticed on profiles they'll be deleted    God, we're all here for the same reason you'd think you'd be allowed a frickin ticker....

Am actually losing love for FF these days, the support when going through tx is amazing but i must admit have been made to feel a bit of a cow since getting my BFP. Not with you guys (obviously) but the mods! 

Actually i'm putting mine back in protest. 

Ooooh i love S&V hula hoops  
xx


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies xx
jade naughty naughty lol you go girl stand up for your right!!!! lol hopefully your sickness dont last to long hun x
lou   hows you ?
nicole       for you cd21 xx
kelly hi girlie hows your bump x?
emsy 5 is gr8 girl better then 0!!! xx good luck for ET xx
big   for anyone i missed out sorry brains gone a bit mushy i blame the dregging lol although im like a [email protected]@dy witch at the mo so im good to go for halloween lol xx not long now for baseline lol week an a bit !! lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooooooh vikki 1 week 5 days!    excited? hehe 

xx


----------



## vikki75

its dragging but thats only cos i got the kids home form school!! lol


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Just dropping by to say Nicole I am sorry your tx was cancelled! You have had such a hard time, you will get there swetie.

Emsy.. 20 eggs wow hun. And great news about your 5 embies... Thar brilliant. Good luck with ET.

As for me, I got all my forms from the Lister this am and started filling it in, and they want to know everything!  So started... But have to wait for my medical records from the Chaucer before I can fill in any test results.

*Jade....*Can I pick your brains lovey... It asked has anyone on my mothers side suffered from and gyne cancer... Well my nan has 6 years ago.. She since has the al clear... But now I am worried that it could stop me from sharing... Any advice... Do you think that could stop me?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya hun  

Quite alot of my ladies have had cancer in my family unfortunately, both my great nans died of cancer (1 lung cancer - smoked 100 a day all her life and the other had cancer everywhere starting in the breast then went to bowel, ovaries, etc, she died this year) My great Aunt also has had breast cancer/cancer of the womb but is in the clear now.  

Me and my cousins all have dodgey smears/biopsys and one of my cousins had to have laser treatment. 
Personally i've had about 10 smears come back with 'precancerous cells' but nothing has ever come of it, they just 'smeared' me every 3 months and now they're normal. 

All on my mums side, none at all on my dads 

Lister didnt even bring it up to be honest! it certainly wasnt an issue hun   

Ooooh its so exciting your going ahead! xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks for the reassurance Jade.... SO sorry to hear about your family, its horrible cancer.  

I have had abnormal smears as well hun, ended up having some of my cervix cut off in the biginning of 2007 before the IVF.. Now I have to have 1 a year for the next 9... I am over due one now, should really get it done! 

Thanks again, Loving your scan picture hun!!  

Dh is still not to happy going to the Lister, but he will come round! I will make sure of it!  
xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

oooh i had a biopsy it was like a smear but with bits being clipped off with what i can only describe as nail clippers   not pleasant! 

[email protected] DH bless him, you'll get your way girly  

Am off home now, have a lovely evening xxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Welll hellooooooooooooo there sexy ladies


Emsy   for your little ones hope they divde nice for you chicken  

Lou How you doing me lady? 

Vikki im cool hows about you sweetie??

Nicole Any more news for your cycle  

Jade im starting to feel much much better with the whole sickness thing, i still retch tho   Oh and i love foooooooooooood!!!!

Veng Where you at woman??

Sally You doing good lovey?

Anyone else i love you but am thinking of food so cant actually remember you all!!!

mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh PS my bubbas are fat and they are a week ahead in size (that will be all the food im eating) My cons (who dd my lap 2 years ago, who is now my baby blokey) said i have to leave work at 28w   So ive given my dates in today and from Jan i will be working 3 days aweek using my hols and half of feb then off from end of feb on mat leave yay!!


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  I will be back in a bit with personals but i thought i'd logged into the wrong site


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

well i cant believe how much posting is going on!!! so many EC tomoz aswell..good luk to u all

well im feeling a bit better now bit more positive..just keep   my lil eggies are turning into embies...

how r u all??

emsy xx


----------



## watn1

Hi again...

    woooooo halloween.. Scarey lol

Not really much to write really cuz i missed all the chatting earlier today.

Emsie - Your ferts are great hun.. It's all about quality hun not quantity.. I have read many stories on here that people have ended with just 1 embryo and gone onto a BFP.

Kelly - I know what you mean about being made to feel bad for having a BFP i do sometimes see that in other threads. Don't worry about it we hear all love the fact you are PG it gives us that are still waiting to get our's hope & we all WILL get out BFP's just means some of us will be PG all summer when its roasting and we'll suffer. You can just guarantee when i am PG it will be the best summer in years  

Jade/Nat - My mum has to have cells removed and i too have been called back twice now but they just say they will monitor the situation but it's a scarey thought when you think of Jade Goody who ignored her recall letter.

Hayley - Kid's all dressed up hey? Bet they all looked well cute. I went to my friends son's party last night (he was 3) and he was in his buzz lightyear cossy he was loving it.

vikki - Your on a role now hun.. No turning back.. I too am not looking forward to that awful bleed you get when DR-ing i guess you may remember about me moaning about it  

Lou - My hangover cure is a sausage and egg muffin from Mc D's with a LARGE cola.. followed by LOADS of tipTops to cool the 'rug' tounge  

Veng - Hope your jabbing is going well.x

Sorry if i have missed anyone... Just having a break from my online training session.xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Nicole, 
Hows the online training going? when do you start the job officially! My bleed wasn't too bad when DR'ing, so hopefully it won't so bad for you next time!  I remember my friends little girl had a buzz light year suit - she used to crack me up in it, she's 10 years old and super cool and would be devasted to be reminded of it!  I'm well impressed you managed to get to Maccy D's before 10.30am with a hangover! x x x


----------



## veng

evening ladys
sorry i have not posted i have been reading tho, 
im a moody cow im soo fed up with jabbing i have a bruise and im tired bloated and a head ach and im stressing i think im going


----------



## watn1

Ah veng - It can be hard at times when your bod is going through so much.. Look on the positive side that with all these awful side effects at least you know the drugs are doing their job & you are getting closer to that BFP.xx  

Hayley - I start next monday but am then doing some other training for another client the week after that all all through Nov.. So i will be kept busy.x


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Chicas 

Am LOVING the look of FF today! lol 

Yay Kelly it must feel so real now   am gonna wait til the next scan then start with maternity dates etc, get that time booked off   i very nearly threw up all over a woman on the train, felt like the doors were taking FOREVER to open, i just ran off and straight to the shop for ginger biccies before i was sick thank god   how embarassing would that have been  

Hey Watn1   i agree, i bet this summer will be soooo hot just to put us all in our place lol we'll all be waddling around like big sweaty bettys  

Emsy have you had 'the call' yet?    

Ahhh Vengy baby   chin up sweety it will all be worth it xxxx we all start off so excited to start tx, its amazing how it has such a physical effect on us in such a short space of time but as Watn1 said, its all a step closer to that BFP  

Vik how you getting on hun 

   to those i missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

ive just had the call all of gone into embryo stage, one is 1 cell, 2 are 4 cells at grade 2 i think and one is 3 cell at grade 3, is this good at this stage, she didnt tell me last cycle so now im worrying again!!! my et is tomoz at 11.30...

veng how u doing hun, keeping positive 

lou, kel, how r u ladies??

hopeful...how r u and twinnies?
emsy xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Loving FF today! 

Emsy... Thats fab for day 2 hun, well done embies the little clever things! I think tomorrow they should be around 6 - 10 cells.... Dont worry about the grades to much as I had a 2,3 and 7 cells in my first cycle and they all were grade 2 on day 2 and went to grade 1 at ET (day 3)... Alot can change!

Hello lovely egg share hunni's!

Good luck tomorrow Emsy!
Natalie xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Emsy, 

Thats great hun   and its only day 2 hehe they didnt tell me the grades etc until i came for ET but alot can change in a day as well hun so dont worry, they're growing like they should  

Hey Skybreeze  

xxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Jade.... I am FREEZING!!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

You and me both!    bring on , i hate winter!  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Emsy thats great news my embies were grade 2 hun so don't worry   

Morning the rest of you


----------



## emsy2525

thanks lovely ladies

just another quik question..did anyone drive strait after et, dp cant cum with me so got to drive myself is this bad?

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

My DH drove and the nurse asked him to bring the car to the front of the clinic hun, have you not got a friend or your parents that could go with you?


----------



## veng

thats fab news Emsy sounds like your embies are doing great  lots of luck for ET i would try and get someone to pick you up tomorrow

scan went well i have around 30 follies and about half good size i have another scan Saturday i just had a call with my blood results asking me to inject 150 instead of 225 there a little worryed about over stimulating but i should not worry right  I'm terrible for worrying 
and to up my water and protine it should help


----------



## watn1

Emsie - Great news about ET hun... Wishing you lots of luck.x

veng - Just relax and try not to worry, Just follow what your clinic are telling you to do. 

Hope everyone is fine.. i have just been looking on ebay for some candle making supplies becase i am sick of being all these yankee candles they are costing me a fortune.. But i love the smell of them.. Mulled wine is my xmas favourite   But i love the baby powder one's too. But at £10 a go they are not cheap and i always have 2 burning at once  

Nothing else really to report.. xx


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy - Wow your embies are doing great!  Good luck for tomorrow x

Veng - Check you out - 30 eggies - thats fab, like Nicole said try not too worry and just do as your clinic say, lots of water and lots of protein! x

Nicole - I lurve yankee candles but they are so expensive, but find it hard to find anything else that smells as nice all though I just a fabreeze - fresh cotton one and at £5 its pretty good!  My fav YK is island spa, I also like baby powder, fressia, christmas eve far too many!

Jade - That would of been funny if you did hurle all over some poor unsuspecting women 

Nat - I can't believe how cold it is, I just got back from walking the dog and my fingers are just starting to thaw - forgot the gloves , hows your 2 doggies?

Lou - Once you got to 12 weeks did you feel less tired, is it true? 

Kelly - How you doing chick? You getting fat yet?

I've got a bit of a head ache but think it was my fault as I had a giant triple choc muffin and it sort of come after that (it was damn good though  ),  I've got my midwife apt tomorrow morning at 9.30 so may even be able to chat first thing - take care lovelies x x x


----------



## veng

thanks nicole and hayley  im such a worryer  

i love YC too i can get them on base im waiting for pumkin pie to come out   it normaly does around thanks giving


----------



## Sue MJ

Hopeful J said:


> I had it on mine too JaG (profile) they deleted it and i got a pm off some Amanda saying babygaga and lafemmebonita tickers arent allowed as they show the babies at actual stages. We must have sympathy for those who have lost lil ones etc.....she sent some quote from a thread the mods must of posted and said if they were noticed on profiles they'll be deleted  God, we're all here for the same reason you'd think you'd be allowed a frickin ticker....
> 
> Am actually losing love for FF these days, the support when going through tx is amazing but i must admit have been made to feel a bit of a cow since getting my BFP. Not with you guys (obviously) but the mods!
> 
> Actually i'm putting mine back in protest.
> 
> Ooooh i love S&V hula hoops
> xx


Hopeful J,

Maybe not you, but many others who have gone on to have BFP's would have previously struggled with viewing pictures of babies when they were ttc, the ban is there for that reason and not to spoil your enjoyment of your BFP but as a supportive site FF's is there to support everyone

As for this 'some Amanda'.... Amanda is someone who takes up her own valuable time volunteering to make this a successful and supportive place for people in all different situations and this decision has been made with that aim in mind. I hope that you can now appreciate why this decision has been made.

My apologies for posting this in the public forum as opposed to sending you and IM as the initial matter was a private one between yourself and Amanda - however, I just felt I needed to clarify the situation following on from your post as such comments can cause more harm than good.

Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancy!

Sue xxx


----------



## emsy2525

thanks ladies for your good luks for tomorrow, im so nervous about et..and being PUPO as cant stand the thought of another BFN...but DP keeps sayinng i musnt think like that and think positively...  

emsy xx


----------



## veng

Emsy lots of luck and ((sticky vibes)) for tomorrow


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies,

  Just finished my course   Shattered,

Emsie - Again good luck on the ET tomorrow hun.. You will be fine i am sure.

Think maybe the subject on whatever ticker is banned should now be closed    .. I know we'd all probably forgot about it untill just now but no point in harping on tomorrow as some of us are in the middle of TX so let's just support those people as really thats why we are all here for friendship & support not the "he says she says"  

Just a quick one from me, Good Night all.xx


----------



## KellyG

So we cant have baby tickers but we can have pictures of real embies, real scan photos and real babies but not pictures of fake developing babies.... makes sense doesnt it.... Jadey im with you!!

Hiyaaaa to you all hope you are well 

Emsy all the very best for tomorrow me darling.. stay positive


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Kelly - I think its because women who are struggeling with the real embie/baby/scan pictures have the choice to turn the avatar (is that what they're called?) pictures off, but I don't think there is any option to turn the tickers off! 
Its does feel a little unfair as we have all gone through so much to get our BFP's but then I have been really fortunate never to of suffered a miscarriage or lost a little one so I guess I wouldn't understand it from the point of view from someone who has! But anyway ladies, there is more important things for us to get our knickers in a twist about such as....................................................

My head ache got so bad last night I went to bed at 6.30 and stayed there till about an hour ago! And what do I wake up too........... *a big fat mouse in the trap which is going to have to stay there all day until DP gets in and big dog turd in the LOUNGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Great I have the midwife coming round for the first time today and she's going to think that we have a rodent vermin problem and my house stinks of dog poo , fabrezze candel is burning as we speak! Anyone feel my pain or laughing at my dilema?

Emsy - Thinking of you hun, how many are you having transferred? Sorry if you have already said but can't remember?

x x x


----------



## Just a girl

Oh and .............


----------



## veng

Happy Halloween everyone

lots of luck Emsy  

i wish it was Saturday already I'm so worry ed Ive started to drink my water and I'm off to make a cheese and egg omelet hope it helps


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhh Veng, try not to worry too much (so much easier said then done!) - It's Saturday tomorrow, one more sleep 

I'm all paranoid my house smells of animals now, I've got candels one everywhere and a burner with satsuma oil in !!!


----------



## Hopeful J

LMAO @ ticker situation..... Anyway............    


Have put together a 'sick kit' JaG   am carrying round plastic bags, tissues, hair clips and ginger biccies   just in case!!! 

Awww   i feel ur pain regarding the mouse hun. I always had a hamster and from what i can gather rodents are territorial so mice would never come in as the scent of my hamster - Peanut, drove them away. He died   and one day i came out of my lounge to see a big fat mouse sitting bold as brass in the hallway!! After that i demanded a cat   i cant deal with mice!! 
As for the dog poop   kitty kats only done that once thank god, and that was because silly DP locked him in there by mistake   those scented oil candle thingy's are good (you know with the candle that melts in the bowl?) but stay away from the red one, makes me feel sick lol mmmm i fancy a satsuma now! Emsy 

Good luck for midwife today sweety  

Emsy thinking of you hun      

   Watn1 morning hun   

Kelly *thumps chest with fist and holds it in the air* fight the power!   How you feeling madam??

One more sleeeeeeeep Vengy baby   oh i would so kill for an omelette  

Where's that Vikki? the kids are off this week arent they, i bet she's beeing run ragged lol xx

   Lou Lou

Happy Halloween everyone! and Happy Fridaaaaaaaay  

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Morning Hun - loving your sick kit!  ,  right I'm gonna go make myself me a cuppa before the MW arrives x


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Looks like I dropped myself in it, my profile ticker is gone too!  Oh well never mind, I just assumed they were OK on your own profile page as I've seen so many others with them - maybe they will be doing a huge clean up operation now!  How sthe sickness going today?

Where is everyone else today? Helllloooooooo anybody out there? x x x

My MW was lovely, I got a little free bounty pack and as I live just inside the sure start border (they recently moved the boundaries)  I get to access the dental van just down the road now, its so great - the area I fall into have caseloading midwifery so I should see the same one/two all the way through and there is an 85% chance I will have one of them with me at the birth too, they work 10 days on and 4 days off (poor things - that is a huge shift to do!)  She is coming back to see me on the 1st December once I'm 14 weeks!  I've always moaned that its not fair that people who live in a Sure Start area get much better services and now I'm one of them   !


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey Hey 

 @ tickers its pathetic. Am not gonna **** anyone off on here, will pm you   


Sickness not bad today *touch wood* although i still wanna go home   these lot went to a german beer festival in shoreditch last night so i opened up at 8.20 to find one asleep in reception...  scared the crap outta me. Then they all filtered in 1 by 1 looking dog-rough   am not on thier vibe at all and wanna go home, my house is a bombsite at the mo and i could really do with the day off sorting it out! Am just typing up some minutes then i'm gonna tell my boss i'm off, HA lol 

Just want my next scan to hurry up, i keep reading all these horror stories and wanna see my bubbas again, make sure they're ok! 

Ooooh exciting JaG its all official!!!  

Dont feel bad sweety, you have to look after yourself and bump right about now, if it means you get better service so be it, its really up to people to campaign if they arent getting the care they deserve   i wish we could meake it right for everyone but unfortunately we are meere mortals xxxx

Looks like everyone is shirking today! 

x


----------



## emsy2525

HELLO ladies

well its official im PUPO..i had 2 6 cell embies put back grade 1 and 2..sweetness and light are settling in well!!!

how is everyone doing today?

emsy xxxx


----------



## veng

thats great news Emsy lots of (((sticky vibes)))
i relay hope i get too that stage 

hi Hayley ,jade,Nicole,Kelly Lou,Nat,Katie and everyone   my girls are doing there pumpkins at the moment we just got back from high school musical 3 my phoebe loves troy


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

quik question about the dos and donts after et..any advice about how easy i shud b taking it? 

emsy xx


----------



## KellyG

Bleah     

Dont stress yourself out emsy Do chillax and get some rest lots and lots of luck sweetie xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HI Girls I am modding you whilst Rosie is away .. please can we knock the ticker issue on the head now the rules are there for a reason .. there are lots of women who have had extremely traumatic miscarriages at lots of different stages of pregnancy .. these may well be people who you do not know have even suffered this loss as not everyone shares this information ..they may go on to your profile to give you support and to see these tickers would be extremely upsetting for them .. there are lots of other ways that you can celebrate the amazing miracle of a BFP and there are lots of parts of FF's that are for talk of babies and the joy of being pregnant and sharing your pics (the gallery for example)..but remember there are lots of women on here suffering huge amounts of pain from traumas they have had along the journey to try and achieve the dream of having a baby .. would you really want to rub more salt into that wound ? It is not a personal attack on any of you ..it is just a rule that is there to try and make FF's a place that is as painfree and supportive as possible .. which I am sure all of us would want if we are ever in the awful position of losing a baby .. 

So please remember we care about all of you    ..whether you have a fantastic BFP or are suffering with the heartache of miscarriage or failed treatment ..and we have to try and support all of you the best way we can ..please don't continue this by pm'ing each other as it doesn't achieve anything apart from an atmosphere on your great thread .. but get back into having a good old chin wag .. and on that note... 

What are you all up to this weekend ?   have you been inundated with trick and treaters   I must have had about 50 round here this evening so good job that I got a huge bucketful of sweets ..have you had snow this week ? 

Cat x


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats really good hun. My first time i got 1 out of 8   End of the day it only takes 1      I got 2 grade 3 ( in my clinic thats bad ) n i got freya


----------



## veng

morning Lady's I'm off for my scan at 11.45
I'm really hope some of them have grown and the others are small so i can go a head with EC and ET


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Freya is gorgeous Sally   love your pic of her  
Veng       Good Luck for your scan 
Hope everyone else has a good day  

Cat x


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies!

Veng - Lots of luck for today hun 

Emsy - Congrats on being PUPO , I was signed off work for my 2ww so I took it fairly easy lots of lounging on the sofa for me the first week, but on my second I did go out a bit, visit friends and did 'lunch' and stuff but by day 10? my tummy had really bloated back up and I was quiet uncomfortable again - so just do as you feel!

Morning Sal - Oh you were up late/early or was it Freya related ?

Cat - Morning! No trick or treaters for me but I was getting my hair done so didn't get home till 8.30 but at my friends house the door knocking was non stop!  

Well on the spur on of the moment I had a fringe put in my hair yesterday and really don't think I like it !!!!! What have I done??
So what does the rest of the weekend hold for me... I'm off out tonight for my friends 30th bday meal (so fringe will prob be clipped back) and I got a load of baby/childhood pics off her mum so I have made everyone a laminated placemat with her pics on   , hopefully she'll like them?  I also ordered a few bits off the internet so need to take pics and gonna list them ebay and try make a bit of cash coming up to Xmas (any advice Nicole?)

Have a good one girlies x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just a girl ..I know just what you mean as I had masses of hair cut off last week into a bob ..but was not brave enough to go to the shortest length that it really needed to look good .. as I chickened out .. it may just take a while to get used to it as it feels so different with a fringe doesn't it ..I had a wispy one cut in as I wasn't sure but was fed up looking like a slaphead   bet it looks great hun   I love the placemat idea that is sooo cool ..bet your friend will love it ..have fun  

Cat x


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
well on my left i have 20 follies  and 28 on my right 

I'm waiting on a phone call with my blood results 
i should be having EC Tue and then they will see what next as i have so many follies i might have to have them frozen intill i recover?but i might be OK will see on the day  i hope i can go on to ET


----------



## veng

i got my call im having EC tue


----------



## emsy2525

veng ive just posted on other thread yippee hunny so pleased 4 u bring it on hey    to you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Veng that is great news hunny wow lots of follies         for tuesday  

Hi Emsy  

Went to see a rugby match this afternoon and we won so thats cool ..and the nice thighs and bums were a bonus  

Cat x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh veng make sure you drink loads of fluid hun to push them drugs out you dont want OHSS Thats great about the EC good luck    

Cat i love rugby players 

I was up late coz we were at a halloween party and i was drunk. Just had to go back and check my post coz i didnt even know i had   







Mummy's little devil  

I had a call off my clinic they are matching me now  I would love to be a fly on the wall to see the ladies faces when they get a call to say they are matched


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Awww they will be so chuffed won't they you are making dreams come true hunny   ooh yes I love rugby players too they are delish  

Cat x


----------



## veng

thanks Lady's i am so nervous   and i am drinking like a fish as i want to get to ET


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - WOW Lady, you egg making machine , I bet your feeling rather full! Lots of protien too remember - milk, yogs, cheese, angel delights, hot choc etc etc,     you make it to Tuesday hun 

Sally - Freya looks so cute!

Kelly, Nicole, Vikki, Nat, where are you all this weekend - having fun I hope  (Lou and Jade I know you 2 don't really post at the weekend!)

Emsy - You having a nice relaxed day - hope so lady!

Cat - Rugby, was it raining?  When my DP played footie on a Saturday I was a bit of a fair weather supporter, I could do the cold but not the rain!

It is p155ing down with rain here and I've got to out, but were out for all you can eat Indian so shouldn't be too bad - and my fringe is well and truly clipped back - doesn't go with my dress 

Well whatever your doing - Have a good one!

Oh and made an important discovery today - ASOS.COM do maternity woohoo!  I saw a couple of nice dresses and a few pairs of jeans on there today - shame I don't need them yet! x x x

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

OOOOOHHH all you can eat indian yum yum lol Im having a take away. Dh taking me for an indsian tomorrow nite

Veng hun you will make it


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies...

   Only a quick one... I'm going to stay away from the forum for abit because you know what.. I'm sick of the ticker issue! everytime we seem to just move on it starts again and quite frankly i personally think it is pathetic. I have too much to worry about other then a flaming ticker! IT'S A   TICKER! & i think probably the few of us left going through treatment really don't want to come on here and read the same thing OVER & OVER again! 

I have all of you on ******** so will update you.

Veng/Emsie Good luck towards the end of your tx

Oh Hayley - I too had a fringe the other week, You probably noticed it on m B'day pic's on F/B but i have just out it back to the side as i have decided i don't like it. It will grow straight back out.

Love & Best Wishes to all.x
xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole -                      
Catch up with you on ** hun x x x


----------



## veng

Nicole don't leave i look forward to chatting to you all    i need you all to try and stay sane  i have my HCG tonight at midnight


----------



## Just a girl

I'm still sad   

Veng - Midnight  Oh hunny, I would say I'll be thinking of you but no doubt I'll be fast asleep by then, so Good luck for tonight!  I was lucky with mine I did it at 8.50pm but still had to set my alarm so I didn't forget!  How you feeling? x


----------



## veng

hayley  

im ok a little tender but just worryed i will not get to ET


----------



## Just a girl

How come they didn't bring the date forward for you, are they still waiting for some to catch up in size?


----------



## veng

yeah i have so many but lots of them are small they were waiting for me to have enough for EC


----------



## veng

did the HCG needle hurt more than the others?Hayley im thinking i might put some ice on it tonight before i get hubby to inject me


----------



## Just a girl

I used exactly the same needle that I used for stimming, they didn't give me anything different to use, is yours bigger then hun - I found the injection site was hot and itchy for a bit afterwards but other then that it was completely fine!


----------



## emsy2525

hi ladies

nicole        dont go hunny we will miss u

JAG, Kel, lou how r u all??

well hate this 2ww already thinking negatively...trying to analyse anything and everything..

emsy xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Emsy 

                                

  
               
[fly] [/fly]

               

  

                                

A little positive vibe dance for you hunny  and everyone else undergoing treatment or feeling low

Cat x


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
nicole gonna miss you plus you aint got me on ********!!!!  
jag  or someone could you let me know her name for me in pm so i can add her please
me well dregging getting boring lol just want to start stimming now!!
emsy hunnie      
   to everyone else too xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - All done x

Emsy - Keep positive lady       x


----------



## vikki75

hayley ive added you hunnie xxx
any one else on **?


----------



## emsy2525

hey vikki im on ** but probably cant be found as profile is hidden!!!

this 2ww is driving me nuts already!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Emsy    

You need lots of things to distract you, to try and make it go easier for you so here are some suggestions........ send DP out to hire you lots of DVD's, organise for your friends/family to come visit you and tell them to bring some treats with them too, get some good books to read, write your xmas shopping list, start your xmas shopping (online of course!), sort out all your unwanted xmas gifts from last year and list on ebay to pay for all of this years xmas shopping (apologies if you don't celebrate xmas for all the xmas sugestions!) - well anyway that should keep you busy for a bit!


----------



## veng

i relay must get more ready for Xmas   

yes we got a diffrent needle and have to mix powder with water,was yours already mixed Hayley?

hi Vikki ,i know how you feel Hun when i was DR i could not wait to stim now i can't wait for ET  

Emsy i hope your two weeks go fast   lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Don't feel bad about xmas, after all my preperation talk to emsy - I haven't done a thing yet , well I text my friends to say that now there are now 14 children outside of my family I wouldn't be buying for them this year!

I did have to mix my trigger shot, but I also had to mix my stimming drugs too so maybe that was why I had the same needles but I found it was smaller then my down regging ones, I had to mix up the solutions with a huge scary looking pink one, then switch it to a yellow one for the actual injecting.


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
its drug free day for me today  had my HCG injection at midnight last night it was stinging ,
can anyone tell me what the HCG injection does ? the stimming ones helps follie grow what does this one do?
I'm nervous about tomorrow i hope today flys bye


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - I'm sure its too make you ovulate so that your eggs can be collected - oh I'll be well  If I'm wrong!

Morning Ladies, 

Really don't want to go to work today  got a busy one ahead! x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng, Just is right its to make you OV. How you feeling??

Awww Just im sorry you have to go to work hun   

Well my dd has got a hearing test today but she has been up all nite coughing so i dont know what to do coz they will say it effects the test   Guess im gonna have to ring them and see  

Im shattered between dd and freya i have been up all nite and feel like a   today  

x x x x


----------



## Hopeful J

Sorry girls i skipped out early on friday, these lot were hung over and barely here so there was no point in me coming to work at all, decided to go home and do my housework  


 Vengy best of luck tomorrow sweety, thats alot of follies!    have a happy drug free day hun xx

Congrats Miss Pupo Emsy   feeling the madness already? lol it will go fast hun, we'll all be   for you 

Hayley i hacked my hair off last year   it was down to my bum and i cut it to my chin, never again, thank god its grown back now. 

Hi Cat   nice to meet you! xx

Sallyanne your Freya has the most adorable cheeks! So cute as a devil  
Hope her test goes well xxxx

Vikki how's it going hun, are the kiddies back at school now?

Lou how are you hun? xx

Sickness is really kicking in now and i feel terrible, it got me right on Tower Bridge, am so embarrassed, at least i had me sick kit tho  

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello me lovlies  
thanks for letting me add you girls to ** xxx 
jadey hun yes kids are back at school except my lil girl cos she had a op on her legs on friday an shes in casts up to her thighs so its a bit awkward for her to go loo (shes got cerebral palsy only affects her legs so she in a wheel chair) so got a meeting @ the school @ 1030 this morning to see if they can handle her needs (shes in main stream as shes not mentally affected )
me, i got my baseline now on friday cos i got my AF this morning    cant wait whoohoo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls my you have been chatty...

Hayley yes I hit 12/13 weeks and started to feel alot better and now everyone says I am blooming and feel alot better sometimes tired but not sick hun...

Jade sick kit??  Poor thing what is this then  

Vikki glad Af showed up and you get your scan Friday

Emsy sending you loads of       

Veng hope you get your EC this week hun

Morning to anybody I have missed


----------



## emsy2525

morning lovely ladies

lou wow 12/13 weeks thats flown by 

vikki glad af has arrived roll on baseline..

kel ive just added you to **...

veng..how r u today hun? not long now..

well me im feeling numb cant work out if im positive or not...keep thinking i shud b having symptoms but then telling myself off 

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Emsy I am 15weeks now hun, it has flown and glad to be in 2nd tri and feeling better.

Try to keep busy with films etc hun you will have no symptoms I had none until I was about 8 weeks pg


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww bles you lil girly Vik   (hug for her not you lol)   << that 1 for you. Was it a big op? how long does she have to have the casts for? Hope all goes weel for your meet (you're probably there as i type)  xxxx

Hey Lou   yeah i've been carrying round a kit of carrier bags, tissues, ginger biccies, hairclip and chewing gum incase i get caught whilst out and about, so glad i had it this morning. Feeling like absolute POOP   my boss just said to me 'jade you always look nice but i must admit u look like sh*t when pregnant'   

Congrats on being in the 2nd trimester hun! i cant wait to get there   it has gone sooo quick tho!

Oi Emsy you naughty girl, no symptom-watching yet   are you working through your 2ww hun or have you got time off?
I know you should rest but i found working helped as it kept me busy and my mind from wandering 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade sorry your feeling pants but its a good sign those twinnies are sucking all the goodness from you    You must have been a brownie or girl guide with that type of kit...  Thanks for the congrats on reaching the 2nd tri you'll be here soon and feeling alot better


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hopeful J   Hi Hunny .. sorry to hear you are throwing up everywhere but sounds like you are well prepared   its a very good sign that those hormones are doing what they should   ..good of your boss to point out how you look eh !  

Lou   Hi hunny 

Emsy   Try not to analyse every feeling hunny ..you will drive yourself bonkers           for you  

Vikki   YAY you are on your way now hunny     

Sallyanne   Sorry you had a bad night hun 

Veng         for those follies 

JAG   Think you are spot on hunny re the hcg 

Big   to anyone I have missed ..Have a good day all 



Cat x


----------



## KellyG

Jadey as soon as you start to feel sick, eat something!! I was sick this morning but i did smell something rank  

Lou I had a dream last night that you had a little girl, she was early but perfect  

Vikki Glad the witch is here, good luck for your date with dildocam on friday  

Emsy How are you, you better be restinf mrs   

Nat Where you too lady??

Nicole Im missing you already please come back  

Hayley Hows your up the duff symptoms

I went to mothercare yesterday and i just couldnt buy anything (i love spending money) whats wrong with meeeee
As my fat bubbas are a week ahead im nearly 14w so ive jumped a week. They better not be 10lbers lol


----------



## vikki75

im back .......
ooooo i forgot to tell you wat pundland did to me   i went in there the other day spent £31 it came up declined with my card i asked them to do it again cos i knew i had money in the account , it came back again declined again so i just paid by cash!! went to the bank to see why it declined me an guess wat!!!! the bas*@^ds took my money all £62   so now i got to wait now till it shows up on my statement then go an ask nicely for my money back!!! i can see me getting arrested for disturbing the peace!! lol
anyway jadey bum my lil girl got 6 weeks in these bleedin things bless her she can now only go to school at certain times which i think is a [email protected]@ take but wat can i do !!
kelly thanks hun xxx
lou yehhh 2nd trimester


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki did you ring them straight away?? I hope you give them hell hun   

Does anyone know if my recips will get my eggs for free or do they still have to pay £££££ for having donor eggs? Im wondering coz i know if i do ES then i get reduced tx because in effect the recip pays for my cycle ( thats how it was explained to me ) But if im not getting any reduced tx does that mean the ladies pay less?? I dont think its very fair if they dont coz im "giving" my eggs to them ??

x x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

KellyG said:


> Lou I had a dream last night that you had a little girl, she was early but perfect
> 
> I went to mothercare yesterday and i just couldnt buy anything (i love spending money) whats wrong with meeeee
> As my fat bubbas are a week ahead im nearly 14w so ive jumped a week. They better not be 10lbers lol


Kelly I hope your dream is right DH really wants a daughter bless him  Did you intend on buying clothes for you or baby stuff, I haven't bought any baby stuff yet and don't plan to until after Christmas but I have started buying more clothes, bras etc

Vikki poor you you seem to be having lots of extra stress at the moment, hope things settle down soon 

Sallyanne I would assume they will have to pay for the tx still and thus your eggs but ask your clinic


----------



## KellyG

Lou i did go in to buy baby stuff but i had to buy something from my friends baby who was born on friday, Im gonna wait till after xmas too... Just remember i dreamt it was a girl  

Sally i think your cippy would have to pay hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou im guessing you are going to find out the sex then come scan day   I had to pay for a private sexing scan as freya wouldnt move her legs   Mind you it was worth it coz all the kids came and we found out together  

Kelly are you having baby elephants   I hope you dont have 2x 10lbers   

Think when i call the clinic on Wed ( need to have a blood test ) i will ask coz its not very fair if they still have to "buy" my eggs


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

kel..how u doing hun.im resting well doing an essay in between watching tv!!!

jag, hopeul how u both doing?

emsy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou im guessing you are going to find out the sex then come scan day  I had to pay for a private sexing scan as freya wouldnt move her legs  Mind you it was worth it coz all the kids came and we found out together


Funny enough no we are waiting until they arrive as want it to be a surprise, DH has 2 boys well they are adults now which is why he would like a girl but I am happy either way....

Kelly 2 10lbs my god you won't be able to walk near the end of pg.....


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL Kelly trust you to have super-growing bubbas    

Emsy   keep your mind busy hun xxx

i'm just sick sick sick today (hence not posting much, between working and running to the loo i'm not getting alot done)   everyone at work keeps telling me i look 'peaky' which is thier way of saying i look like dogpoop   at least they try to make it sound nice lol 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade poor you, try and eat little and often and keep your fluids up hun, if you feel poorly go home and rest...


----------



## KellyG

[fly]JADE, GO HOME AND REST!!!!!! [/fly]


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade get some mints and eat constantly hun. Thats how i managed to get through    I was told i could get a sick note if i wanted to


----------



## Hopeful J

lol  you all cheer me up no end

i may bugger off soon, but i didnt drive today so am not looking forward to training it home! 

Oh well i'd rather be sick then not pregnant   but no one said i wasnt allowed to moan about it  


xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls ..As there are so many of you now with BFP's we have set up a new home for you .. Egg Share Bumps & Babes

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165321.0

We have also set up a new home for Egg Share TTC/Undergoing Treatment Thread for those still ttc

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165332.msg2567836#msg2567836

Happy   

Cat x

Cat x


----------

